# Donor BFP ~ Precious Cargo part 4.



## Marielou

New home girls!

I'm going to start doing a list for this thread ... as we are from a mixture of boards (although mostly donor sperm but all are welcome) if you could let me know your EDD and I'll compile a list. 

Don't want to leave anyone out!

If you have a baby, if you could let me know babies birth date 

Marie xx

ps I have only added those that have posted, please feel free to IM/let me know here your details 

Bumps and Babies!​
Babies and Toddlers 

Viviennef ~ DIVF ~ Jamie ~ 10/04/04

Tracey72 ~ DIVF ~ Max ~ 16/11/04

SweetCaroline ~ DIUI ~ Sebastian ~ 02/02/06

Viviennef ~ DIUI ~ Daniel ~ 24/05/06

Bumps 

Lizibee ~ DIVF ~ EDD 27/06/06 

Wolla ~ DIUI ~ EDD 20/10/06 

Kitty ~ DIUI ~ EDD 27/10/06 

Marielou ~DIVF ~ EDD 06/11/06 

Sarahjj ~ DIVF ~ EDD 13/11/06 

Going it alone (Sam) ~ DIUI ~ EDD 29/12/06  

Debs30 ~ Natural! ~ EDD ? 

Natalie34 ~ DIVF ~ EDD 29/01/07 

Anne_D ~ DIUI ~ EDD ?


----------



## wolla

Thanks Marie - my EDD is 20th October.

wow - we're on part 4!!

Wolla

ps - still couldn't get into the chat room last night, that's why I wasn't there - hope you all had a good natter.


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Marie, Jamie's date of birth is 10.04.04 and my EDD this time is 18/05/06.

Just a quick message before Deal or No Deal, just back from the midwife. Everything went really well. Baby's head is engaged and she did a membrane sweep for me but said my cervix was still long   whatever that means. I'm booked in to get induced on 24th May, next Wednesday which is my brother's birthday but I'm really hoping that I'll have had baby by then. I'm now off to have yet another cup of raspberry leaf tea. Having a madras curry tonight as well.

Hi to everyone, 

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - EDD is 27th June (but I've got money on the 24th, just a feeling  )

Viv - I think she must have ment your cervix wasn't thin enough to open yet (The cervix starts thick, or long and has to thin before it can open.) Hope the RLT helps.

love to all
Lizi.xxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

As a newbie does anyone have a cure for indigestion? Drinking hot water and gaviscon are doing nothing now. I last ate at 12 and still feel full up at gone six. I'm eating little and often as it is but it just doesn't seem to be going down.

Viv - Best of luck with curry and the RLT. I take it that you're not trying   again then?!? Pineapple worked for my friend.

I don't have a EDD date yet. I was basted on the 7th April so have worked out to be Dec 29th from that but not been confirmed. Also with the discovery of double trouble don't know if that'll affect my EDD. Have my first midwife appointment on Thursday. May know more then.

Big hello to everyone

Love Sam xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi Sam, indigestion is a total nightmare, I've really suffered with it this pregnancy as well and was told by my midwife that all I can really do is take gaviscon and stay upright for as long as possible after eating. Sorry it's not much help but at least you know you're not alone!

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - eating ginger helped me (though not as much as a good brandy would have done I'm sure!) and GNC (vit shop near the clocktower) sell some fruit tablet things which are safe in PG and don't taste too bad. If you lie down lie on your left as this  raises the top end of your stomach which can help stop reflex. Loose clothes can help (as can stopping teaching! )
HTH
Lizi.x


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone

Marie - my EDD is 13th November - 1 week after you !!!!  

Sam - hope the indigestion gets better   Sorry I don't know any good cures for it. Good luck for your midwife appointment on Thursday. 

Viv - hope you are doing OK. Glad your appointment today went well. Hope things start happening soon. Enjoy your curry  

Hi to Tracey, Lizi, Alex, Wolla and everyone else.

love Sarah
xx


----------



## wolla

Sam - if gaviscon isn't doing the trick (it doesn't for me!!) try rennies - they're safe during pg, and I find they're much better.  Apparently the ultra thick gaviscon you can get on prescription is really good too (I'm going to make sure I get some when I see the gp in a couple of weeks).  Also, peppermint tea if you can stomach it is quite good - the tetleys peppermint tingle is quite nice.
Your EDD is worked out from the first day of your last period - if you go on babycentre.co.uk they have a due date calculator.  not sure if it changes if you're having twins though.

Tracey - glad the consultant was understanding, hope MRI scan goes ok tomorrow.

Wolla
x


----------



## sweetcaroline

Hi Girls

Just checking up on you Viv... not long to go now, hopefully!   Was Jamie early or late?  I heard somewhere that   wouldn't bring on labour if there isn't actually sperm.  Don't know if it's true though.

That reminds me, when I went for my 8-week check the doctor asked what contraception we were going to use and I said 'No, we don't need it', assuming he knew the score as he was the one who broke the news of azoospermia to us.  And he said, 'Well maybe not but thinking long term..'  He thought I was saying we were never going to   again!  I said 'If we have a miracle, we'll go with it' - ridiculously, the other day I thought 'I'm not getting periods because of the breastfeeding so I can't get pg'.  I realised part of me is actually hoping a miracle will happen, what an idiot!   (oh and it's not just lack of periods, the only action in our bedroom at the moment is moving Seb between his cot and our bed for feeds).

Good luck for your MRI scan Tracey   

love to everyone
Caroline xxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Caroline, nice to hear from you. You've made me wonder now about   bringing on labour if there is no sperm there. I've asked about it on the midwife section and just waiting for a definite answer. Trust me, if it's not going to kick start labour then it aint happening as I'm so not in the mood. Jamie was born on his due date but I think that is quite unusual. 

Tracey, hope everything goes well today for you, you've had a lot to cope with. Let us now how things are.

Still nothing happening although I'm getting a lot of back ache. Now I'm wondering if I should phone through to the hospital and ask if I can get another sweep maybe Friday or Saturday but I know I'm maybe just getting too desperate and I don't think they would agree to that. I'm just so scared something goes wrong at the last minute and I can't stop worrying. I was like this the last time and I know it ruined what should have been a nice relaxing time for me before the birth. Oh, I think I'm going  .

Hi to everyone else,

love (a very fat and fed up) Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

Viv - I've googled it, and apparently the reason  induces labour is because of the prostaglandin present in sperm - so sounds like you might as well not  anymore if you don't feel like it.

Caroline - lovely to hear from you - I just love that piccie of Seb, he's such a cutie.

Marie - how's Morgan?

Been feeling lots of movement from bubba the last couple of days (when I told DH what it felt like he said "urghh, it sounds awful"   ), and am really starting to expand now - am at work with my button undone on my troosers cos it's just too uncomfortable - hopefully my maternity ones should arrive in the next couple of days (why don't Next stock maternity stuff in store??)

Tracey - hope the MRI went ok today.

Sarah, Sam, Kitty - hope you're all ok (Kitty, where are you??)

Wolla
x


----------



## Fifebloke

Hi Viv

The prostaglandins are in the semen not the sperm - that's why they wash the sperm for ICSI as straight semen would cause terrible cramping.

So.......... 

David x


----------



## wolla

Ah well, I've been wrong before.
Sorry Viv - looks like you'll have to keep at it


----------



## viviennef

Oh no, I was hoping to get away with not doing it. Oh well, I'll just have to get on with it, what a chore!

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya, 

This is very quick, I've had an awful migraine and just can;t concentrate on anything yet (what's new?!   ) 

Sam ~ I'm sure they'll keep your due date the same,  but they'll probably warn you that twins arrive on arrive 36~38 weeks (or even sooner   ) 

Tracey ~ So sorry I couldnt talk to you on MSN the last few days, it just hurts my eyes so much to sit at the pc but I was thinking of you and hope all went well   

Viv ~ Its your due date! Hope things kick off soon!   

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - hope the migraine goes away.
Viv - I heard beatroot soup can get things going!
Tracey -  glad the MIR was clear. Hope you get some answers soon.

sorry to keep this short but I'm v.tired and the SPD is killing me, off for a lay down.
love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Maire, I was starting to get worried when you weren't on here yesterday! Hope you feel better soon.

Tracey, glad MRI was normal. Hope you get some answers soon.

Lizi, take it easy and get as much rest as you can.

Still nothing to report here. Had a curry last night but no  . Neither of us could be bothered  .  Oh well, at least Big Brother starts tonight, I know it's sad but I can't wait. Knowing my luck I'll go into labour at 9pm tonight!

Hi to everyone else,

love Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

Viv - wow, it's your due date    Hope things start happening soon, or you're going to turn into a curry - all your posts seem to start "had a curry last night"      I think you're right and you'll go into labour just as BB starts.

Here's a little labour-inducing dance for you (which is also, how I imagine the whole labour/birth thing to be, depicted in smilies  )

                                                     

Lizi - sorry the SPD is still bothering you - hope you had a nice lie down.

Marie - I wondered where you'd got to.  Hope your migraine goes away soon (it's probably from all the worry about Morgan!)

Tracey - glad the MRI showed there was nothing serious - hope they can get to the bottom of what's causing the pain.

well, have just bought a maternity swim suit cos my old one was getting a bit tight to say the least, so am gonna go and try it out tonight.
Was going to post a piccie of my 'bump', but when I looked at the photo I just look fat so am not going to bother until there's a definite bump there - people keep commenting on the fact that I'm not showing at all   - it's like they're saying "hmm, are you sure you're really pregnant?"

Wolla
x


----------



## KittyR

Hello girlies

sorry for not messaging for a while, I have been logging on to read posts really quickly but then kept thinking it will take ages to do a proper catch up and kept thinking I'll do it tomorrow - silly I know but there we are. have been v busy this week again at school, this time with optional SATs!  Anyway good to hear you are mostly doing fine, Tracey sorry to hear you are having a tough time and Viv hang on in there, you are not late yet, you never know!!!!

Marielou my EDD is 27th October. That will be really great to have a count down so we all can see who is where ! I wonder if there will be any lapping e.g. I am due a week after Wolla but i could be early and she could be late!!!  We could place bets.......

Update from me - Doppler arrived last Saturday morning (£70 inc. P&P off eBay) and basically I have listened in every day - on Sunday we were playing it down the phone to my mum and mum in law. It is really great, I can't recommend it enough to reassure you and also to help you 'believe and bond', if you know what I mean (I am sure I am not the only one who still can't believe it is true). I have had no movement yet, really hoping I will soon but I know it is still quite early - I am 17 weks tomorrow. Bit of a bump starting to show now. Went maternity shopping on Saturday and came home with new bras and some t-shirts but am not ready for the trousers yet so will wait a bit until I am bursting out of my normal ones I think.  Feeling great, lots of energy etc. 

Had a doc check up today and she said she doesn;t ned to see me until after my 23 week scan so I have 6 weeks with no attention looming ahead of me!  Is everyone else being seen more often? 

Hope all the new born kittens are doing ok!

Take care all I promise I will post again soon
kxxxxx


----------



## sarahjj

Kitty - your Doppler sounds great. Glad your check up went well today and you are feeling well. The maternity shopping sounds good too - and good news on the bump! My appointments are not due to be very frequent either. I see the midwife again at 16 wks (week after next) then have a scan at 20 wks and then see the GP at 25 wks.

Viv - wow - due today  - any signs at all?? Enjoy your curry again!!! Thinking of you and will be checking for news!!!

Wolla - have a nice swim tonight!  Loved your labour inducing dance!!! - hope it works for you Viv!

Lizi - Sorry to hear you are still suffering with SPD    Hope you are doing OK.

Marie - hope you are feeling better now  

Tracey - glad the MRI results were OK. Hope your consultant can find the problem and you are feeling better soon.

Sam - how did your appointment go today?

Hi to Caroline, Alex & everyone else.

Looking forward to BB tonight too !!    

Sarah
x


----------



## viviennef

Still here, no signs of anything happening. Think I'll need to send Davina in to evict this baby  . I'm hooked on Big Brother already, what a weird bunch.

Hi to everyone, 

love Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

Sarah - can't believe you're 14 weeks already.  Does everyone else seem to think the weeks are just flying by (apart from Viv - who I'm sure it's dragging for now!!)?

Kitty - I'm undecided as to whether to get a doppler - think there's a danger I might become obsessed  .  Do you mind if I ask where you bought it (and how much it was) - tell me to mmob if you like.  Glad the doc's appt went well, and that you're feeling great and have lots of energy - can you send some my way please!!  I had a m/w appt at 15 wks, then I have to see the gp at around 20 wks after my scan, then the m/w again at 25 wks.  I'm sure it won't be long now til you start feeling some movements.  Don't you dare go overtaking me in October lady - there's a queue - wait your turn!!  

Viv - you are live on Fertility Friends - please do not swear!!  

Should we start placing bets on Viv's arrival?
My guess is he'll arrive on Monday 22 May at 3.30pm, weighing 7lb 9oz

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Oh I know, what about that Pete guy?!!!!     When they said Pete and Lisa I nearly fell over ... my sister is Lisa and her boyfriend Pete, I thought  ... surely not!!    (and no, it wasnt my sister!!) 

Mark has got mumps    I was ready to pack his bags and chuck him out   but apparently its only bad if caught in the first 12 weeks.  He best thank his lucky stars it happened now and not 3 weeks ago!   I rang and told Mum, she said to me 'Oh no, it might harm his fertility' then realised what she said and we both burst out laughing .... poor Mark (he didnt hear, wouldnt laugh in front of him) 

Kitty ~ I LOVE my doppler!  Do you find baby moves from side to sde each day?  Somedays baby is in the middle, then the side, yesterday (can't believe I'm admitting this) but as my niece would say, I 'popped off' while using the doppler, and you could hear it through the doppler!    Well, I laughed so much, and when I looked for the baby again, it had moved from the middle to the left hand side!! 

Vivienne ~ Did you see Davina trying to get off that waterbed?!     OMG I laughed SO much!!   Come on baby, we all want to see what you look like! 

Sarah ~ My  appts are simillar.  I see the midwife next week at 16 weeks, then have a 20 week scan, then midwife again at 24 weeks.  

Wolla ~ I got a maternity swimsuit from Mothercare, I keep meaning to go to Aquanatal but worry I'll look a fraud next to the 30+ week bumpers!!  I'd love a good swim though ... might drag Mark along when he's feeling better!

Lizi ~ Poor you, hope you're not in too much pain today  

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

My bets for Viv's baby ....  20th May, 7lb 6oz baby boy! 10.26pm. 

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie  at you 'popping off''.  My maternity swimsuit is a bit obscene - I think I need to wax before I wear it next IYKWIM!!
Aww, poor Mark - is he really poorly with it?


----------



## viviennef

Hi, still here. Just back from lunch. Jamie was a little horror at the playgroup and kept trying to take toys off the other kids so it was a bit stressful. 

Marie, I loved it when Davina was trying to get off that bed but she was a lot more graceful than I am at the moment. I'm going to need a crane at this rate!

Wolla, I was the same about the doppler, I was scared I would become too obsessed with it. LOL at your swimsuit. Get the lawn mower out!

Better go and see what demon child is up to.

love Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

I've just bought my first thing for baby.  I was in Woolworths at lunchtime, and there was the cutest little winnie the pooh babygro & bib set, and it just jumped into my basket - honest.  I felt like walking round with it and shouting loudly - this is for my baby - I'm pregnant you know!! (but I resisted!!  )

Viv - hope Jamie starts behaving himself - I bet he's a little angel really  

Wolla
(ooh, this is my 500th post - how exciting)


----------



## sarahjj

Wolla - babygro & bib sound very cute!  Yes, the weeks are starting to fly by aren't they!

Viv - still no signs I'll place my bets for Sunday 21st at 5.15 pm  8lb 2oz!!  How big was Jamie?

Marie - hope Mark isn't feeling too poorly and gets better soon  

Hi to Kitty, Lizi, Tracey, Alex, Sam & everyone else   

love Sarah
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi, still nothing happening. I've started to resign myself to possibly being induced so went and got a hair appointment for Tuesday so at least I won't look like a scarecrow for going into hospital on Wednesday!

Sarah, Jamie was 6lbs 14oz but I think this baby feels bigger. 

Wolla, it's so good buying baby things and now you've started you won't be able to stop.

Marie, forgot to ask earlier, how is Morgan doing now, did they find out what is wrong with her?

love Viv xxx


----------



## KittyR

I bet tomorrow at midday Viv, 8-02!  have some curry. some action etc etc    

I know what you mean about the Doppler listening, i am a perfect candidate for getting obsessed, believe me. Depends what you mean by getting obsessed, I have listened to it once daily which I think is fine, it feels more like a treat and a hello time with my little baby than nervously or worriedly checking, I just sit there with a little smile on my face, holding it by my ear.  I would say i feel more confident and optimistic about the pregnancy since I have had it.  Marie I always find the beat in the centre of my stomach, right down at the bottom, but even if I am holding the doppler v still, the heart beat comes and goes as if the baby is moving away and then coming back. Occasionally I hear this squeak/squawk sounds which I think are the baby kicking although I can't feel anything. Wolla the make is 'Hi Bebe', I got it on ebay for £70 (inc. p&p) from a seller called anawiz, it came v quickly and she seems very reputable. There were cheaper ones but I wanted to make sure it worked so got a mid range one. Some have digital reading showing heart rate which seemed a bit unecesssary although would be nice to see! 

That really made me laugh Marielou when you said you let one out whilst doppling, imagine what it sounded like to the baby?!!  Thunder and lightening!

I don't dare buy baby stuff yet, although have started planning how the nursery will look. We are swopping all our rooms around to get the best use of our space. What colour will you decorate if you don't know the sex? Is anyone planning to find it out/ DH wants to but I don't. 

Looking forward to BB tonight, 

have a nice weekend all (we're test driving baby-friendly cars tomorrow as we bought a Streetka last year in a fit of 'we're never going to be parents' depresssion - which is clearly unsuitable as it ony has 2 seats!!!)

kxxx


----------



## wolla

Kitty - we're the same as you - DH wants to find out but I don't.  To be honest, if he's that keen I might just go along with it, as I don't have any great objections to finding out, and if it makes him feel more involved then I'll let him make the decision.

Just watched the repeat of BB - OMG, what a bunch of weirdos.  Don't think I can bear to watch the whole series.

Happy car shopping Kitty

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend.

Wolla
x


----------



## sarahjj

Hi!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. Very miserable, wet & cold here  

Kitty - good luck with the car shopping. I think we will probably ask to know the sex at our next scan. We'll know what colour to paint everything then!

Viv - hope you are doing OK      

Agree with you Wolla - bunch of weirdos on BB. Very addictive viewing though!

Lizi - hope you are feeling better  

Marie - hope you are OK. How are the kittens? Hope all is OK with Morgan now.

love Sarah
x


----------



## Marielou

Afternoon,

Morgan (Niece) stopped breathing AGAIN today, again in her sleep, this time in the car, sister had to do emergancy stop, pull over and do mouth to mouth.  I am so angry with the hospital ~ they just seem to treat this as nothing serious.  As far as I can see, stopping breathing 3 times in a week warrants investigations, but they just keep saying they've booked her in for an investigative op in 4 weeks time.    I wish I was nearer, so I could ask what happens if she passes away in those 4 weeks?  And, if she does, who can I kill first?!   
She was admitted to hospital this morning, still waiting for news. 

I've got another massive headache, DH decided to have a row over nothing today, boy can't we tell he's ill    Of course, he decided to start an argument about the baby, and money ... which started me off, crying and very upset.  I know he only said it (he says nasty things he'd never say when he's ill) but its only day 2 of his mumps and already I want him to go and live elsewhere   

I'm going to the babyshow tomorrow, can't wait! (a day away from DH ~ yippee!   ) 

Kitty ~ I agree, I view the time I spend with my doppler as 'hello baby' time and I don't worry about it beforehand ~ its actually something to look forward to everyday, and its not something I'm obsessive about.  I think DH enjoys it as much as me, but I always do the 'dopplering' as I'm sooo much better than him (as I would be    ) 
We're not finding out thse sex ... in my hospital, its so common, friends of ours had a baby 2 months ago, they didnt know the sex and it was the first 'suprise' they'd had in 2 months.    The Dr's and Nurses were cheering and taking bets    ~ I'm looking forward to Mark telling me the sex of the baby when its born, might be the only thing that gets me through  

Sarah ~ The kittens are SO cute.  One (George) has his eyes fully open now, two others (Oscar and Poppy) are 1/2 open and Honey is 1/4 open.  I'm working on Mark so we can keep George   ~ he's got such a nice temperament (George, not Mark   ) and I'm a big softie anyway. 
Its cold and wet here too   

Wolla ~ You must watch BB! I think Shezad or whatever is name is, is going to do my head in, as is Pete, but I do love Richard ~ he's camp in a funny way and really reminds me of my BIL   

Viv ~ Hope your absense today is because you're doing some pushing ? .....

Marie xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi, I'm still here! Getting a lot of lower back pain so I'm hoping that things will happen soon but I've been saying that for about 2 weeks so I don't have a lot of faith in my own predictions!

Marie, that's terrible about Morgan. If I was your sister I would be demanding she be kept in hospital and something done now about it.   to Mark, why is it men always seem to say and do the wrong thing!

I'm so addicted to BB, can't believe that Lea is only 35, she looks a lot older. If I was her I'd be asking for my money back.

Hi to everyone else,

love Viv xxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi, where is everyone today? Anyway, just to let you know still nothing happening. I'm going to have to give this baby a severe talking to!

Will check in later,

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Viv - 8lbs and born on Tuesday (It would be sods law for it to come just BEFORE the hair appointment!!)
Marie - I loved the baby show but rather over did it and am now in agony.

Keeping this short as it hurts to sit but had to tell you all - WE BOUGHT A BUGGY!! I am stupidly excited about it! It's a Graco Vivo in 'earth mother' and it's fab! (Marie - its on the Glasgow Pram center stand) Can't wait until it's delivered.
(I am so sad )

Love to all
Lizi.xxx


----------



## wolla

Lizi - you're not sad at all - I think you've done well getting to 35 wks without buying a buggy.  Glad you enjoyed the baby show - did you buy anything else?

Viv - hope the back pains means something's starting to happen - hope it's not too much longer for you hun.

Marie - hopefully the hospital will run some tests on Morgan now it's happened again - poor Lisa must be beside herself.

Having a very exciting weekend - doing lots of washing and ironing - boo!!
x


----------



## sarahjj

Viv - hope you don't have too much longer to wait now     

Marie - I hope that Morgan is OK and they can find the problem now - any chance they can do the investigations any sooner?    

Lizi - hope you are feeling OK. Great news on the buggy  

Wolla - pregnant ladies should not do ironing or washing - at least thats what I've told my DH   (not that it works)

Off to watch BB now!

love Sarah
xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Sarah, hope you are ok. Did you enjoy BB last night?

Lizi, glad you got a buggy, it's not sad to be excited about it, have you got everything else yet?

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Still nothing happening for me. Went for a long walk yesterday hoping that would make something happen but all it did was give me a sore back! Just resigned myself to being induced on Wednesday, getting very nervous about it. I don't even know what they do to induce you  . Jamie had a temperature last night but has been ok today so far, just a bit clingy so I just hope he's alright soon as I hate the thought of leaving him if he's not 100% even though I know he's in safe hands at my mum and dads.

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Had a LOVELY day at the babyshow yesterday, managed to get two vets tops from Jojomamanbebe, down from £15.99 to £5, and a gorgeous wrap dress for a wedding and then christening I have to go to this year, down from £44.99 to £5!!!!!     I was so thrilled, and I have a gorgeous pair of shoes to match, so I'm well chuffed. 
Also got lots of freebies, and bought a package from Venture, which is a proffessional bump photograph at 30+ weeks, and a baby photo in the first 2 months. 
Best of all ... (I must explain this. Was going to buy a moses basket from someone on here , but then got offered the family moses basket.  Then sister said she wanted it   so I had to look for one) I got a moses basket!     The glasgow pram centre were there, and they were selling Millie and Boris moses baskets for only £69.99 (they retail at £89.99) and I was sorely tempted.  An hour before closing, I noticed they had a few left, so I went up, and asked if they'd give me a discount, and they said 'Ok, you can have it for £56'      My mum picked it up quicker than I could and said 'Sold!' and she treated me to it.    Very pleased, and I sat staring at it last night, can't believe its for our baby.   

Anna was there with Hayley, she came up to me while I was at a stall (Hayley) and looked at my belly and said 'Whats that?' I told her the baby was in my tummy, making it big, and she lifted my top up and tried to look through my belly button   and said 'Whats your baby doing?'  I told her it was sleeping and she shouted into my belly button 'Night night baby!'   

Vivienne ~ I think theres different ways of inducing, but I believe they insert a pessary or gel into your vagina, which softens the cervix and can bring on contractions.  Tracey was induced, I bet she could tell you more ... or some of the girls on 3rd tri?  I hope things get started before wednesday though .... is it this wednesday or next?

Sarah ~ I agree with your way of thinking ~ ironing and washing is not for preggie women!  

Wolla ~ Oooh your weekedn sounds as exciting as mine usually does  

Lizi ~ How exciting for you! Does the pram get delivered, or did you take it away with you that day?  I had a play with the prams at the glasgow pram centre ~ we've more or less decided on the mamas and papas pliko pramette.     

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - sounds like you had a fab time at the baby show.  Hayley sounds just like my niece - she'll probably ask everytime she sees you now if the baby's come out of your tummy yet (my niece asks my sister this every day!)  She asked the other week if my baby would be able to walk and talk when it came out, and when she was told 'no', she asked if that's because it wouldn't have any legs or lips  
You got some great bargains - well done with the moses basket! 
Any news on Morgan??

Viv - you've got an hour and a half to get things moving, and then I win with my guess!!  I've read that they do a membrane sweep to induce you - whatever that means!!  Was finally brave enough to read the 'labour & delivery' section of my pg book at the weekend - it had me in tears, cos there was loads of pictures of newborn babies and I just kept thinking 'OMG, I'm having one of those' (they were happy tears btw).

Sarah - I've tried telling dH that I'm not allowed to do the washing and ironing, but he's having none of it.  Bless him, it's the only thing he won't do - he's been doing all the hoovering, dusting etc - I have told him that at some point he'll have to learn how to change the bed sheets, but he looked terrified at the thought  

Lizi - hope you're ok.

Hi Kitty, Tracey & Sam 

Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

I love all this shopping chat - buying baby stuff is such good fun, glad I have people to share it with. Buggy is being delivered Thursday so will fill you all in then.

Appointment at hospital wasn't too bad acept that they mentioned c-sections. Buba is still spine to spine (though the head is down), I have 2 weeks to turn it or they are booking me in. I'm not too happy about that but the SPD is stupidly hurty and I'm really not sure I could cope if it got worse (which it would with a back labour) so I guess it's down on all fours for me!

Viv - hope it moves soon.
Marie - your neice sounds v.cute! 

Love to Sarah, Tracey, Caroline, Kitty, Ginger, Sam and everyone my PG brain has forgotten!
Lizi.x


----------



## alex28

Marielou said:


> The kittens are SO cute. One (George) has his eyes fully open now, two others (Oscar and Poppy) are 1/2 open and Honey is 1/4 open. I'm working on Mark so we can keep George  ~ he's got such a nice temperament (George, not Mark  ) Marie xx


ah they sound really cute - cant believe you have named them all when u r not going to keep them!!!

ours have opened their eyes this weekend too - they are now 1 week and 5 days day and have really grown - we are still not sure which one we are keeping nor what to call it - have asked my friends little boy to think of a name - maybe was not a good idea as he has changed his bunny's name from snowdrop to Terradockta!!!! some dinosaur apparently!!!


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Alex, nice to hear from you. Keep us updated on the kittens and your adoption.

Lizi, still plenty of time for bubs to turn. My baby was transverse at 37 weeks but by the next week he was head down.

Wolla, your niece sounds so funny, the things kids say!

Marie, well done on getting all the stuff for the baby, sounds like you got some good bargains. Any news on Morgan yet?

Well, this will probably be my last post before going into hospital tomorrow. Feeling very emotional and nervous. I'm so frightened about something going wrong and then last night one of my friends phoned to see how I was doing and said that I might not get a bed if they are too busy which has made me even more worried about tomorrow. I wish people would think about what they're saying. Now I'm all worried I'm going to get sent away. Sorry for sounding so depressing, just feel so tearful today. I'll just need to blame the hormones! Hopefully the next time you hear from me will be my announcement that baby is here.

Hi to everyone else,

love Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

Viv - best of luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you.  Perfectly understandable that you're feeling so emotional, but everything will be fine - I promise!  AFter all, you've done it all before - 2nd time round'll be no problem.
I'm so excited for you that you're going to meet your new baby very soon - I feel quite emotional myself just thinking about it.
Can't wait for your next post

Love
Wolla
x

ps - hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Marielou

Viv ~ Awww bless you, I'll be thinking of you all day tomorrow, and hope you'll soon have your baby in your arms.  Don't you just hate it when well meaning people make you feel worse? I'm sure you'll be fine and get a bed, I'm like Wolla, getting all emotional for you now!  

Wolla ~ I love 3 year olds! (I think I remember you saying your niece is 3? ) Hayley is 3 in 2 weeks time, and don't we know it!    She rang me last night, to ask if the sky could fall down and hurt her    I told her it couldnt, but she could fall down and hurt herself, but she still seemed quite scared, bless her! 

Alex ~ The kittens look SO cute now, with their eyes open! Only Honey still has one eye partly closed.  I gave them all names, because I'm soppy and didnt want them feeling like unloved members of the family    its going to break my heart when they go to new homes! Isnt it funny that L ola and Poppy were bought home the same week, and they had kittens the same week?! 

Lizi ~ Poor you, you've not had an easy time of it, have you?  Baby still has time to turn, and I hope it does!    I heard that sitting on a birthing ball, or on all fours helps baby to turn, but not sure how easy that is with SPD?   

Went to a FF meetup last night, which was lovely, one of the girls is 34 weeks pg, and I was amazed at how big she was!  She looked lovely and blooming and pregnancy suits her ... I just can't believe I'll have a big beachball belly myself sometime! 
I've added a 16 week photo to the gallery, by the way  

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Fab bump Marie (I have bump envy!!)
Yes - my niece is 3 - it's a great age isn't it, she's so much fun.


----------



## alex28

oh Viv just in case i miss you wanted to wish you all the very best for tomorrow - cant wait to read your news!!!

Marielou - i know, weird about the cats dates etc.  mine are still huddled in the bottom of the wardrobe getting all my clothes covered in hair - they keep changing sex as well - they had some lumps then did not then some have appeared again so not sure what we have - kittens of course!!

bump looks great btw - Wolla are u not displaying yours for all to see


----------



## wolla

alex28 said:


> bump looks great btw - Wolla are u not displaying yours for all to see


I haven't got one - I just seem to be expanding width ways. Wow - just seen your weightloss ticker - 58 lbs that's fantastic!!


----------



## alex28

thanks sweetie!!! im sure you have got a bump!! my friend who is a little overweight was delighted when she said she looked pregnant and not fat at about 24 weeks!! it made me chuckle!!


----------



## sarahjj

Viv - all the very best for tomorrow       I'll be thinking of you  

Marie - fab bump!!! Sounds like you did very well at the baby show too!

Lizi - hope you are OK  

Hi to Wolla, Alex, Sam, Tracey, Kitty & everyone else 

love Sarah
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Viv - thinking of you and hoping all is going well.

I'm OK but totally worn out from yesterdays conference, still, only the hand-over report to write and then work is all finished for me!! But for now it's back to bed for another nap!! More personals later.
love 
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Very annoying, did a long post and my PC crashed  

Morgan update ~ she stopped breathing again yesterday, and is now being transferred to a children's hospital.  They can't find anything wrong with her, but its 4 times in 2 weeks now, so they need to find out why.  They are wondering if its epilepsy, although they are not ruling out Reflux, which she already has, which can apparently change a baby's breathing?   
Anyway, she seems fine in herself, and despite being hooked up to machines and tubes, and only just being 8 months old, she stood up on her own unaided yesterday! (trying to escape, I say   ) 

Me update ~ Had my 16 week checkup today, all fine, midwife said I have a big bump for 16 weeks and baby was very active, kept swimming away from the doppler    Next appt is at 20 weeks, 2 days after my scan      Oh yes, I told midwife I didnt want the AFP test, was worried she would quesiton me or encourage me ot have it, but she agreed with my reasons and was fine with it.  
Afterwards, we went out and we've bought our steriliser ~ the Avent Microwave one.  My sister has offered to give us her Avent Isis breastpump which she only used once herself,  so I'm well chuffed with that. 

Lizi ~ Are you on mat leave once you hand your report in?  Hope you can get some relaxation done, before the hard work really starts!  

Alex ~ L ola has decided today that her babies need moving   Came home from appt to find 3 kittens buried under blankets in her box, and one baby on the floor with her.  She was most annoyed that we foiled her plan!

Wolla ~ I think my bump only came on this week.  I'm pretty petite, so don't think there is anywhere else for baby to go!!  My sister carried Hayley around her middle, she had a gorgeous bump   Mind you, I think all bumps are gorgeous!

Sarah and Kitty ~ how are your bumps coming along?

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - hope that the children's hosp can find out what's wrong with Morgan - sounds like she's a tough little cookie though which is good.
Great that your 16wk appt went well - I refused the AFP tests at mine too, and the m/w was fine with it.  So you've got a little wriggler eh?  Can you feel it moving much?  Do you get another scan at 20 wks?
I took some more photos of myself last night and tried desperately to make out a bump, but I really don't have one.  If it wasn't for the fact that I can feel him moving about I think I'd be worried.
I had a dream the other night that I'd bought a doppler, but I was trying for hours to find a heartbeat and I couldn't and woke up in a bit of a panic until I realised it was just a dream.

Lizi - are you looking forward to finishing work?  HAve you got much left to organise for the baby or are you just going to put your feet up for the next few weeks?

Hi to everyone else
Wolla
x


----------



## going it alone

Marie - It must be such a worying time for you all with Morgan. At least she's in hospital now and safe. I am sooooo jealous of your bump. I just have a firm lump below where my belly starts to come out. I'm only 8 wks and 5 days though.

Viv- thinking of you loads hun. Can't wait until it's my turn.

Lizi, my friend was told to clench her belly really hard whilst being on all fours, it's makes it uncomfortable for the baby so encourages it to move. It didn't work for her though! I'm just hoping that it's not a genetic thing, I was sideways!

Thanks all for the indigestion suggestions, it just seems so random. I'm on Gaviscon and Rennies, drinking hot water with lemon and eating ginger nuts. Some days I'm fine and others shocking, For some reason the last two Tuesdays and Wednesdays were my worst! Midwife's appt went well though she wants me to move practices as I live a distance from mine. But it's a good practice and a neighbour is a receptionist at my local one so would prefer not to be a patient there. My forty week EDD is 29th December, for what that's worth. So hopefully they'll be here before Christmas. 

I went window shopping for pushchairs etc. the day after my first scan! premature I know but I didn't buy anything, too superstitious.


Sorry it's a me post. read everyone's posts and then forgot what you'd all written.

Love and Hugs 

Sam xx


----------



## KittyR

Hello girls

Hoping that by now Viv you have a babe-in-arms - can't wait to find out more!

Sam the only thing I find that works for indigestion etc is tea e.g peppernmint, camomile or Twinnings do a nice ginger and lemon one.  

Marielou you are being very organised. We are still thinking about the car, we haven't even considered all the other stuff yet. I am 18 weeks tomorrow and I do have a sort of bump, in that people at school are saying they can see it now but if I wear my jeans it squashes it in and you wouldn't know. I haven't told my class yet - was hoping I cold hold off until my 23 week scan but not so sure now! 

Really hope the hospital will be able to diagnose your neice's problem wickly, your sister must be beside herself with worry. 

Sorry about your scary doppler dream wolla! I'm having the most weird vivid dreams but not scary, just completely surreal and ridiculous. By the way we have decided to find ut the sex at the next scan - DH is quite keen and so I want him to be as involved as he can. Have you decided yet?  
I haven't felt the baby move yet but as I can hear the heartbeat whenever i want i am trying not to worry as I know he/she is moving around even though I can't feel it. I wish I could though it must be a great feeling. I looked at my labour book also the other day and got very tearful - glad it's not just me!!

Lizi - sendig you lots of turning vibes!!!

Hello to sarah and Alex and anyojne else I've missed

kxxx


----------



## wolla

Viv - hope you've got a beautiful bouncing baby boy by now - can't wait to hear your news.

Kitty - I think we're probably going to find out the sex if we can. I asked DH about it last night, and although he said it was up to me, he also said that he would really like to know and as I'm not dead against it I think I'll ask.
Wow - 18 weeks tomorrow (I love Fridays, don't you?). Won't be long til you feel some movement.

Lizi - hope you're enjoying the start of your maternity leave.

Sam - ooh, you're going to have 2 great little Xmas presents.

Hi Marie, Alex & Tracey

DH made me laugh last night - I was laid on the sofa with my hand resting on my belly, and was sure that I could feel a couple of little kicks - so I told DH and asked him if he wanted to feel. He got this terrified look on his face, and starting going on about how freaked out he was by it, and didn't want to feel it, and that I couldn't possibly understand because I've got nothing to be freaked out about. 
So I said to him "let me get this right - I've got a baby growing inside me, that I know has to get out of there at some point - and *you're* the only one who's allowed to be freaked out??"
"that's right", says DH, as he poured himself another glass of red - "I'm glad we understand each other at last"        MEN!!!

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Wolla ~   Men!    I don't really seem to be feeling the baby yet ~ I felt a few kicks a week ago, but nothing since, but the heartbeat is great and i can hear kicks through the doppler, so I guess its only a matter of time.  I read you only feel the kicks when your uterus is pushed up enough to touch your abdominal wall, as its that which feels the kicks, not your uterus, and I can tell my uterus has grown this week and gotten higher, so hopefully it won't be long! 

Sorry about your dream ~ I had a dream the other night that I had a baby girl, but I was devestated.    I can't really understand why, as I have no favour for either sex, but now I'm wondering if its to do with my sister.   She seems to keep upsetting me ~ saying things like I don't have a bump, or asking if there really is a baby there, Mum thinks she's jealous as she's not showing yet (she's 14 weeks) ~ she told me yesterday she is certain the baby is a boy, and I know this is stupid and childish, but since we were children, she's stolen all my toys etc ... for a long while I felt she 'stole' the chance of first grandchild from me, and now she may 'steal' the first boy in the family for 60 years.  I know I wouldnt feel this way if she hadnt dsecided she MUST get pregnant the month I got pregnant, and its sad as we're usually the best of friends, but I find the more I talk it over with her, the more I dislike her.    
I'd just like to point out I'll be thrilled with either sex!
In the grand scheme of things, I'm lucky to be even having a baby, and I can't believe that even after I finally got my miracle, I STILL have feelings like this.   

Wow, that was NOT meant to be that long!! 

Kitty ~ We've decided not to find out the sex ~ for me, its a really personnal thing, and I want DH to tell me the sex, not a scanner lady.      But, I'm sooooo impatient, so its a wonder I'm not finding out!     

Sam ~ I can't imagine you'll still be pregnant at Christmas!    My auntie actually had twins at 41 weeks, but I don't think they'd allow that now! She also gave birth vaginally .. they were 7lb 10oz and 6lb 13oz   (size of a hosue she was   )    I bet you'll get a gorgeous big bump ... you must show us photos!

Morgan goes for an operation today, to investigate the shadow in her lungs.   Poor baby!

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - thinking of Morgan today, poor little thing.
I totally understand where you're coming from with your sister (my sister never wanted kids, and then fell pregnant just as we found out about DH's azoo..)  Even though I'm the youngest, I'd always expected to be the one to make my parents, grandparents and really felt like something huge had been taken away from me.  And although I adore my niece (and my sister) it has changed my relationship with her - which I don't like myself for at all as I know it's my own jealousy that's caused it.
I too thought that all these feelings would go away when I got pg - but I do still feel bitter when I hear of people falling pg so easily - although it does seem to be getting better as I get more pregnant (IYKWIM).


Wolla
xx


----------



## sweetcaroline

Hi Girls

I'm loving reading about your pregnancies, I just wish I'd had more company on this board while I was pg.

Viv, hope your baby boy is here safe and sound.

Lizi, Sebastian was breech at one point and I sat on my 'fit ball' a lot, tilting forward.  Obviously I have no idea if it made any difference as he was only breech for a few days so he probably would have turned anyway.

Hope Morgan's operation goes well today, poor little mite.

love to you all + bumps
Caroline xxx


----------



## KittyR

Hello

Yes Wolla I love Fridays, I hadn't noticed that we are EXACTLY a week apart and your change day is Friday also!  19 for you tomorrow, is your next scan at 23 weeeks or sooner? Your post about your DH made me laugh a lot. Mine said something really similar last night, i was lying on the bed doing my doppler listening and he said 'ugh stop doing that it's freaking me out - it's really weird , I don't like it!'. Cheeky bugger. But he did agree to put his ear to my belly the other day to see if he could hear anything! 

I went to get my hair cut last night and the hairdresser was pregnant, she asked me if we were going to find out the sex so I practised lying and said we weren't (can't remember if i said, we are planning to find out but are going to pretend to people that we are not planning to find out the sex so that all speculation/criticsim stops.) 

Someone at school asked me today and I said no we weren't going to find out and then I got a whole lecture (anyway!) about how you shouldn't cos it's a surprise. It nearly changed my mind as that is what I have always felt but then I remembered how different this situation is and who is she to tell me anyway!!!

Thinking of your neice Marie and hope you find out what is going on v soon. Your sister sounds like a right madam not making a bg fuss of your bump. 

nighty night all

lxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - hope Morgan's op went ok.
Kitty - don't listen to the silly person!
Caroline - we are really lucky to have each other to talk too. So please Nat will be joining us too.
Viv - hope yo have your beautiful boy safe in your arms.

I've got a cold, sore throat and sniffy nose - I'm not happy. AND the buggy hasn't arrived yet 

[fly]Love to all
Lizi.x[/fly]


----------



## Marielou

Hello! 

Kitty ~ Don't listen to that person, do whats right for you!!  Are you finding out because you had treatment (just going by what you said in your last post, plus I'm really nosey   ) ~ are you going to tell us the sex or are we in suspenders?!  

Lizi ~ Hope you get your pram soon!!! 

Wolla ~ Thank you SO much for understanding where I come from!  Mum told me last night that sister is worried too ~ she's worried that MY baby will get too much attention because we've waited so long!     Well, it was her choice to TTC the very week i got my BFP, and I'm sorry, but she's had 3 years of people cooing over her baby while I bit my tongue and joined in, and I happen to think all of us deserve that little something extra, these are babies we thought we'd never see!  Grrrrrr.  Sisters!   

Mark loves doing the doppler ~ he likes to think he can find the baby before me    I thought he might think it was a bit strange, .... maybe when he can feel the kicks?!  

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Viv - any news This silence can only mean good things.

Kitty - my next scan is at 20.5 weeks and only 12 days away - I'm sooo excited about it - even more so than I was for my first scan - I think because it all feels real now, and I know there's a baby in there - does that make sense?
It's reassuring to know that your DH is as 'freaked out' as mine!! I did actually read a post on the pregnancy chit chat thread from someone who's DH was the same - and it was such a relief to read that from someone who *hadn't* used a donor, because of course I assumed my DH was like that because of our situation.
We're going to find out the sex too (much to my mum's horror - but it's our baby, our choice!!) DH really wants to know and I think it would help him start to bond too.

Marie - no probs hun - it really helps to get it out sometimes doesn't it? How's Morgan doing?

Caroline - lovely to hear from you. Yes, there was a bit of a BFP drought going on throughout your pg wasn't there.

Lizi - hope your cold gets better soon.

Love to everyone
Wolla
xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone,

Just back home from hospital and so thrilled and happy (not to mention exhausted!) to announce the arrival of Daniel Lee Cowan, born 24 May at 9.47pm weighing in at 8lbs. First dose of prostin gel didn't work so had to wait for 6 hours then got second dose. Contractions started about an hour later and it was a 5 hour labour which doesn't sound too bad but I cannot describe the agony! Will post my birth story when I get a chance. Daniel is absolutely gorgeous and looks a lot like Jamie did when he was born. Haven't even had a chance to read through your posts but will try and catch up another time.

Love to everyone

Viv xxx


----------



## nismat

Congrats Viv on the birth of baby Daniel - it sounds like a bit of an ordeal, but I'm sure that he is worth every agonising minute of labour  
Hope you all settle in soon back at home


----------



## DiamondDiva

wow viv, huge congrats on the birth of baby Daniel, welcome to the world little one.


xxdebsxx


----------



## wolla

Congratulations Viv, Jason & Jamie 
& 
Welcome to the world
Daniel
​
                       ​
Viv - well done - can't wait to see some photo's. Sounds like you had a bit of an ordeal - will look forward to reading your birth story (so don't make it too scary )

Look after yourself hun
Big hugs
Wolla
xxx


----------



## Marielou

Congratulations
on the safe 
arrival of
Daniel Lee!
    
Congratulations to New Big Bother Jamie!

Marie xx ​
Woweee, so many BFP's today and a new baby!! Hmmm we need 2 more BFP's and its 4 BFP's and a baby 

Natalie and Debs ~ Looking forward to seeing you both posting over here soon, as well as the rest of the girls on the DS thread!  

Marie xx


----------



## Ella*

*Many congrats on the arrival of Daniel Lee!*​
Ella
x


----------



## Tibbelt

CONGRATULATIONS Viv, Jason & Jamie on the arrival of Daniel Lee!!! Kiss him a great big cuddle for me!!!!

      


lots of love &  
Sarah
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


i wonder if you all think it would be ok for me to post on this board too, i feel like the donor thread is my home on here, if anyone has any objections i will not continue to post, i dont want to offend or hurt anyone, i know its not a donor BFP but it wouldnt make any difference to the way my d/h or i feel.


thanks

xdebsx


----------



## KittyR

Viv congratulations on your lovely news!  Really nice name as well - looking forward to seeing a pickie!

Debs of course you are welcome to post, if you feel ok with us talking about donor stuff (occasionally, mostly it is just baby stuff!!) then that's fine!!  I can understand how you would feel that way, looking at your history of trying with donor. 

DH hs just announced dinner is ready (we're having fajitas yum yum)
so better go - away for a wedding tomorrow so have great weekend all  -sorry no time for more personals!!!

kxxxx


----------



## natalie34

Congratulations Viv, Jason and Jamie - wonderful news on the arrival of Daniel - glad you are all okay    

Much love,

Nat  xxxxx


----------



## sarahjj

Viv

              

CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of Daniel !!
Wonderful news!!
Hope that both you and Daniel are keeping well.

love Sarah
xxx[br]Posted on: 27/05/06, 10:50Haven't been able to log on for a couple of days - but such great news to catch up with - Viv, Deb & Nat - many congratulations!!!

Deb - of course you must post on here!!! Wonderful news!! How have you been feeling?

Kitty - hope you have a lovely weekend at the wedding - hope the weather stays dry for it (rain here )

Wolla - not long til your next scan! These weeks are starting to go by so quickly now! Loved your story about your DH - MEN!!!!!  

Kitty - I think we will be doing the same as you and finding out sex but not telling everyone (except all of you on here of course )

Marie - hope that Morgan is OK and the op went well  

Lizi - hae you finished work now? Hope your cold is getting better and the buggy has arrived now 

Sam - hope you are OK 

I still haven't really got a bump at all, though my clothes are all getting tight so it must be coming! The maternity clothes I've bought though are still a bit big at the moment. 
I have an appointment with the midwife on Tuesday - looking forward to hearing baby's heartbeat hopefully this time!!

Hi to Caroline, Alex, Tracey & everyone else.
Have a good weekend everyone.

Many congratulations again to Viv!!

love Sarah
xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


sarah - im feeling quite nauseous at times and although i might be imagining it i think my tummy is a little bit bigger than it was last week and it feels hard instead of soft, i have tender boobs too and they look a bit veiny, and im also feeling really tired at nite, d.h is doing all the housework from now on or so he says, it will wear off in a few days and then it'll be back to me to do everything again, i cant wait for my scan on monday.  before we went on holiday we invited everyone over for a bbq tomorrow cos we are all off on monday and now i just cant be bothered with them all.

kitty - hope you have a lovely time at the wedding,  i have one to go to in september and am really looking forward to it cos we are staying over in the posh hotel that the wedding is in, its only a few days after our 9th wedding anniversary too.

marie - i hadn't realised morgan wasnt well, i hope she is better soon, hows mark?  is he any better?

wolla - hope you are well.

nat - hope you are well, have you come back down to earth yet?

viv - hope you are well, is jamie cooing over daniel?


hope you all are well, as ive said above im feeling nauseous quite a lot which im enjoying cos it means im not imagining it, i hope.  we told d/h's parents yesterday and they were over the moon, my mum was so excited i thought she might burst, she burst into tears when we told her.  my g.p said that he thought i was 7.2 weeks yesterday but i think i was only 6.2 yesterday cos i dont usually ovulate till day 19/20 but i'll go with my dates i think, i suppose i will find out for sure on monday.


hope you are all well


xxdebxx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya,

Morgan's test revelaed she has bad reflux, and that some of her sick was going back into her lungs, which was stopping her breathing.  She's on medicaiton now and soya milk (as she's dairy intolerant) so hopefully will be better soon. 

Have added another bump pic and pics of the kittens to the gallery  
By the way, the bump pic is from the front, and it looks HUGE in the photo, I assure you its not that big in real life (Mark and I had an argument about this!) 

I'm so excited that Viv's baby is here!!  Ohhh Lizi, that makes you next! 

Wolla ~ What date is your scan? I'm sure you've said and I've just missed it   but it must be soon!  Mine is the 19th June,  I can't wait! 

Deb ~ I just assumed you'd be posting here    The sick feeling is good  I remember when I was around 8 weeks, feeling so sick, dizzy and faint that Mark had to blowdry my hair as I could only just about manage to sit up     I haent felt sick in weeks, but today, |I feel all lightheaded and sick again! 

Natalie ~ I was so excited to see your (and Debs) BFP, if I added my IUI's to my siggy, ours would be near identical!  Love the ticker  

Sarah ~ Sounds like your bump is coming on    Some days I feel big, others, like today, I feel 'normal'   thank heavens for dopplers! I bought Jools Olivers book Minus nine to one today, its quite good. 

Kitty ~ Have a fab time at the wedding! 

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

CONGRATULATIONS VIV, JASON AND JAMIE AND WELCOME TO THE WORLD BABY DANIEL LEE!!!!

[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## wolla

Marie - great that they've found out what's wrong with Morgan.

Deb - great to see you over here, and of course you should post on this thread hun.

Kitty - hope you're enjoying the wedding.

Sarah - I'm still at the 'normal clothes are too tight, maternity clothes are too big' stage too, and still no bump.  Some days I just wear my normal trousers for work, but with the buttons undone (I've pulled hard on them just to check that they won't fall down).

Lizi - hope the buggy's arrived.

We've now decided to have my sister's pushchair from her - it's in really good condition, and she still has the car seat & base and everything.  I had been insisting that we got a new one - like the spoilt little brat that I am ^laughing^ - but have decided it'd be a waste of money when there's a perfectly good one going begging.
Going out looking at cots (just looking - not buying yet) with DH next weekend, so can't wait.

Viv - hope Daniel is settling in well at home.

Wolla
x


----------



## sarahjj

Wolla - great that you can have your sisters pushchair   Have fun cot shopping too!!

Marie - so pleased to hear they have found what the problem with Morgan is. Hope she gets better very soon now  
Latest bump picture is fab!!! I think you've got a big bouncing baby on the way   Kittens look gorgeous too.  

Deb - enjoy your bbq. Are you telling people your news yet? Good luck for your scan  

Viv - hope Daniel is settling in well at home. What does Jamie think of his little brother?  

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all having a good bank holiday weekend  

Sarah
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


sarah - looks like it will be a picnic inside instead, just about to go make some lasagne and sandwiches, as for telling people, we have told out parents but thats it just now, if all goes well tomorrow i will tell my 3 b/f's but not really holding out too much hope at this point, feeling quite low today, i dont know if i mentioned it before but last week (before we found out) i had some bleeding after BMS, it only happened 3 times but its got me really worried, ed wanted to cancel today but it'll make the day go quicker for me i think, my doc has arranged a scan at the EPAS for me tomorrow, we were going to pay for one at our private clinic but he told us he would get one arranged for us, he didnt think it was too much to worry about but i just cant help it, ive been reading other messages on here and aparently its not good if the blood is red and mines was, ed has been an angel, he's in cleaning the kitchen as we speak, will let you know how it goes today and tomorrow.

marie - glad they know what the problem with morgan was, i love your latest pic.

wolla - thats great about your sisters pram,  theres not point in paying £500-£700 for a pram if you dont need to.

kitty - hope the wedding was good.

lizi - hope you feel better soon sweetie.


big hello to everyone.


xxdebsxx


----------



## Marielou

Debs ~  Ok, I had red bleeding, around weeks 4 and week 10, as well as brown bleeding at weeks 4~11 on and off, and I was constantly certain that things were going wrong.  Red bleeding CAN be a bad sign, but honestly, quite a few girls who were on 1st tri with me had it, and the vast majority of them are ok.  My sister is 14 weeks pregnant and also had a heavy red bleed at 11 weeks, her baby is fine also.    I think its a positive sign that the bleeding stopped after a while, and if I was you, I'd abstain from sex until around the 12 week marker, as I'm sure you know now the stress of bleeding is just not worth it!  Do mention it to the EPAS tomorrow   and let us know how it goes!   
Talking about sex, we havent had any since January, just before my Hysteroscopy, and don't plan on having it anytime soon!!    We're both just terrified of hurting the baby, my sister thinks I'm   though, but we're not hurting anyone!! 

Sarah ~ My belly feels tiny today    For some reason, I think I'm going to have a 7lbish baby ... watch me pop out a 10lber now!    (no, no, 7lb is fine with me   ) 

Wolla ~ Oh wow, what a lovely offer from your sister! What pram is it?  Its fab if you can grab bargins like that ~ I'm having  baby swing, baby gym and rocking chair and footstool from Morgan's Mum, (Lisa) I can't wait to set it all up! 

Viv ~ Hope Daniel is settling in well, I'd love to see some photos of Jamie and Daniel! Do they look alike?

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Viv - Many many congratulations on the arrival of Daniel!! (as for the birth story  )

Nat and Debs- a great big welcome to you both!

Still no buggy  and the cold is worse!! Just my luck to be laid low once I get on Mat leave!!
Back to bed before Dh catches me!!
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## Jayne

Dear Viv & Dh

 

 Many Congratulations on the safe arrival of your precious son, Daniel 

 

 A lovely baby brother for Jamie 

So happy for you all.

Much love

Jayne x  ​


----------



## going it alone

Deb - WOW - How have I missed your news!!!!! Congrats. Take it easy and let us know how it goes at the EPAS. If your doc was really worried about the bleeding you'd have been in sooner. Congrats again hun - you deserve it.

Viv - Huge Congrats on the safe arrival of Daniel Lee ​ Like so many others, I'll avoid reading the birth stories for now. I've never been one for reading horror stories!

Marie - It must be a huge relief to find out Morgan's problem. It must have been such a stressful time for you all.

Huge hugs to all

Sam xx


----------



## wolla

Deb - like Marie says, lots of people have red bleeding and go on to have healthy pregnancies, and it really is a good sign that it's stopped.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow - let us know how it goes.

Marie - it's a graco travel system, so nothing fancy, but I'm not really a fancy girl so it'll do me just fine  .  I think you asked about my scan - it's on 7th June,and I'll be 20.5 weeks - I really can't wait to see bubs again - the last week or so I just haven't felt pregnant at all - hardly felt any movement and with me not showing at all yet, I think I need a bit of reassurance.  Will this worry ever end?? (don't answer that - I know the answer already   ).  Must have a look at your new bump pic - but am on the pc at home and it takes forever to look at photies so will wait til I get back to work on Tuesday.  BTW - we haven't had any   since November!!!  Good job we weren't relying on getting pregnant 'au naturel' eh?

Lizi - sorry your cold's no better - sod's law that you get it as soon as you finish work.  hopefully you'll be able to start enjoying your maternity leave soon.

My sister was sorting through a load of my niece's old baby clothes today to take to a car boot sale, and I nabbed a big pile of them cos they were soooooooo cute - some of them are unisex, but most are pink, girlie things - but I couldn't resist.

Love to everyone - yay, bank holiday tomorrow    

Wolla
x


----------



## natalie34

Morning All,

Wow - I feel very priviliged and honoured to post on this site now I am officially pregnant.

Sorry I have been a little quiet since Thursday but to be honest I am still in shock - I have to keep checking my test to make sure the cross is there - am I going   already?

I feel a bit in limbo now as I know absolutely nothing about pregnancy and yet am an expert on infertility - is it just me or did everyone feel really scared of the unknown. I am doing more knicker checking now than on the 2ww  

Hope to gain more info from you girls - now that you are have all progressed nicely and have all the experience to help us new girls on the way.

Deb - just to say I hope the sacn goes well today - thinking of you  

Love to everyone else and thanks for your kind wishes and welcome - it means a lot  

Must dash am sat here with wet hair that needs drying......

Nat xxx

ps - one silly question I know but is it okay to put a colour on my hair? I am dark brown and very grey at the mo and have a semi colour sat just waiting to be poured onto my grey locks. Does anyone know?


----------



## LiziBee

Nat - fab to have you here! I was advised no colour in the first tri, sorry. I now have a big white stripe at the front - it's return of the badger!! I have a colour appointment for next week so I can look less like a witch in the baby photos! KWYM about the sudden change from IF to expectant mum, I felt totally ignorant so begged and borrowed as many books as I could and spent everyspare moment reading. Now I feel OK about the PG but am panicing on the child care! (Gina Ford here I come!)
Marie - glad they have found a reason for Morgans problem

Having puter problems so stopping now before I lose this !
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## KittyR

Hello all

Wedding was nice, we didn't know the couple that well but my sis and a good friend were there and they said they could def see a little bump now so that felt good. I stayed up till midnight, dancing away so was no pregnant party pooper!!!

Awful journey on the way back though - we left Devon around 2.30 yesterday after lunch, should have been back in London around 6.30 but didn't get home until nearer midnight because of an accident on the M4 - we were sitting stationary for over 3 hours. I had to go for a wee in some trees!! Thank god I wasn't further along or imagine if I had been in labour?!!!

Got a cold today, we were going to have BBQ but the weather is so ****ty we have cancelled it and are meeting some friends for lunch instead.

Natalie I know exactly how you are feeling and if you're anything like me I'm afraid it won't go away completely but you will gradually feel more confident. The sinking in thing still hasn't really happened for me - it does when you have your 12 week scan but then the memory of that fades away, I think until you start feeling movement, you think it is all a huge hoax anbd Jeremy Beadle is about to pop out.

Talking of which (movement, not Beadle!) - I THINK I felt the baby moving yesterday - a couple of 'pings' in my tummy, like a pulse, I can't be 100% but they were random and it definitely wasn't wind  .....so am now desperately waiting for some more. It felt v nice.

A few people asked at the wedding about finding out the sex and I said we weren't and now I quite like having that little secret. DH and I have promised we won't tell anyone at all so I might not even tell you lot!!!

We have had , not as much as before and not in the first few weeks but everythig I read has said that unless you have been told you have a weak cervix or weak pregnancy it is fine. But I am more aware of being careful. I don't worry about hurting thh baby as it's so well cushoined with the uterus and fluid, it's almost like we're giving it a little cuddle (that's how i like to think anyway  ).

Deb can completely imagine your anxiety and fear about bleeding, I have no experience of this but as the others have said you hear SO much about people bleeding and it going on to be fine, so you must not assume the worst, there is every chance that all is fine, especially as it hasn't continued.

Viv hope all is well with Daniel and you are managing to feed and sleep! Just make sure you find time to log on here, hee hee only joking.

Marielou pleased you now know what was wrong with Morgan, hopefully the soya will stop it happening again.

Wolla we are probably getting my sister in law's buggy as well. It's funny cos you sort of want to get all lovely new stuff don't you, but it costs so much and is so wasteful not to resuse stuff so we are taking whetever we're offered - within reason of course!!! What sort of cots do you like? A friend of mine has really recommended cot beds, especially if you are planning a second fairly soon, as the first will still need its cot when the second baby arrives, and then if you have cot beds it mean you can turn them into beds when the time comes, otherwise you end up with a load of cots and then have to buy them beds!!!! I quite like the painted white ones. We're going to start decorating our rooms soon (swopping the study and to-be nursery around) so haven't done any proper browsing for equipment yet.

Anyway we are meeting friends for lunch at one so am going to go and get showered and ready.

Have a nice Bank Hol Monday (it's my half term for the rest of this week, yippeee)

Kx

[br]Posted on: 29/05/06, 11:20have just noticed in my last mail I wrote the weather was s h i t t y and it was changed by FF to poopty - what sort of a word is that??!!!


----------



## Marielou

Kitty, I read 'poopty' and thought 'huh?!'    
How lovely that you have felt movements!  I had a definate movment 2 days ago, and nothing since, I am very impatient!! 
I think its lovely you're going to keep the sex a secret (not from us though, thats not fair!!   ) it seems just such a lovely secret to have with each other, how exciting!  
I know rationally that sex can't hurt the baby, but after all the bleeding I had, I'm just terrified.    Luckily Mark is exactly the same, and I figure we're best off leaving it if we're both uncomfortable.  Mind you, my sister seems to be at it like some sort of rabbit with her partner    and her baby is fine, I think it would suffer some sort of withdrawel if they had a rest for a few hours!! 

Liz ~ I was reading in Jools Oliver's book today about how she read up all about pregnancy and labour, but nothing about looking after a baby, and I could so relate to that    Think I might nick my sister's copy of Gina Ford plus invest in some breastfeeding books later on .... still can't believe there will be a baby around at the end of this! 

Natalie ~ I can so relate to knowing everything about infertility but not about pregnancy.  Don't know if you have already, but have a look at the 'bun in the oven' threads ~ you can join the 'waiting for first scan' buddy group, which progresses to 1st,2nd then scarey 3rd trimester!  Its really helped me, and I enjoy reading and posting on a daily basis, just talking to people at simillar stages.    
My Dr also advised me to treat myself to a pregnancy magazine (I bought Pregnancy and birth, and 'I'm pregnant!' magazines, both good, but I really like P&B, only annoying thing is everyone they feature always says 'I thought it would take us ages to get pregnant, but we got preg first month!'   but you get used to it) as she said it would help me 'come to terms' with pregnancy and actually realise what was going on with my body.  I did find it helpd, although I was terrified of buying one so early on (I bought mine at 4~5 weeks) ~ if you don't want to buy, pick up Boot's baby vatalogue, theres a pretty good pregnancy feature in that.  

Wolla ~ My sister (with the 3 year old) has the Graco travel system and is using it again for her new baby, I think they're a fab idea, and SO easy to use.  My other sister bought a mamas and papas travel system, and the car seat was SO stiff and hard to attach to the pushchair, Graco was SO much more user friendly, I found     So glad to find someone else who is another long term no sex   I was beginning to feel like a freak! 

Debs ~ Hope all went well today   

We've come into a bit of money, so we're going to order our pushchair in a few weeks.    We've decided on the Mamas and Papas Pliko Pramette (not having the car seat, for reasons I explained to Wolla!) so we're also going looking for a car seat.  Can't wait!

Marie xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


well everything went well today and we saw our baby for the 1st time, i was in tears and my d.h also had a wee tear in his eye, it was unbelievable (you all know what i mean) so we've to go back in 2 weeks for another just because we had the bleeding, i'll get ed to post the pic later not that you can really see much on it, just a little blob inside a black hole, she told us that it was the heartbeat, we were soo thrilled.

kitty - glad you enjoyed the wedding.

marie - thats great, my cousin has a M&P one for her wee girl who was born in december and its a brill pram.

lizie - any sign of your pram yet?

wolla - a friend of mines has a graco travel system for her wee girl and she loves it.

nat - i know what you mean about feeling priviledged and honoured to be posting on here, i still find it hard to beleive that im pregnant and i feel the same about the fertility and knowing all about it and knowing nothing about pregnancy, i also bought the 'im pregnant' mag the same as marie and its good, im a magaholic, will prob buy more now though.

sam - thanks for the good wishes, all went well today.


big   to everyone, 


a very happy debsxx


forgot to mention i was sick this morning   and i was soo happy


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

just a very quick message as I'm typing with one hand as I'm holding a small child who appears to have attached himself to me! I'm totally exhausted, forgotten how hard the sleepless nights are but he's worth every second of it. He looks a lot like Jamie did when he was born and Jamie has been great, always wanting to kiss and cuddle him but he did try to sit on him yesterday and also tried to drill Daniel's head with his toy drill!

Just wanted to say a massive congratulations to Deb and Natalie, I'm so happy for you both and hi to everyone else. Will try to get a pic on here soon.

love viv xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Viv - gorgeous photo of Daniel!! What a little sweetie! Hope you are managing to get some sleep.

Debs - great news on your scan!! Fantastic to see the heartbeat isn't it!

Kitty & Marie - fantastic that you have both felt some movements! I can't wait for that! Nothing yet for me  

Lizi - hope you are feeling OK  

Nat - I felt just the same - and still do - expert on IF but very ignorant of pregnancy and of babies. Its great to have everyone on here to ask questions though  

Wolla- good that youhave some baby clothes from your niece  

I've been feeling generally quite achey the last few days - think baby & bump must be growing!

Hi to everyone 

love Sarah
xx


----------



## struthie

Congrats Viv,Daniel looks gorgeous!










Hope you are getting lots of help and some rest,well done xxx


----------



## wolla

Viv - awwwwww, he is sooooooooooo cute.  You lucky, lucky lady.  I looked at the photo and thought - 'aw, I want one of those' - then I realised - OMG, I'm having one!!  I'm sure the sleepness nights are worth it - best keep Jamie away from the power tools though eh??

Kitty - that's so exciting that you felt some movement - I think you just 'know' that it's the baby don't you?  Don't worry though if you don't feel anything again for a while - it does tend to come and go still - i hadn't felt anything for 4/5 days, but I was awake at 3.30 this morning and it felt like he was practising for the world cup in there - lovely!!
I've seen a cot I really like in the mothercare catologue, but it's a bit pricey when you add up the matching furniture etc, so might have to compromise (DH nearly passed out when he saw the price!!)
LMAO at 'poopty'.  Hope you're enjoying half term.

Deb - so pleased that all was well at your scan - and great that you're getting another in a couple of weeks. 

Nat - fab to see you over here at last.  Trust me, you'll soon become an expert on all things pregnancy too - I spent the first few weeks reading and re-reading my pg book (pregnancy for Dummies - which I highly recommend!) - although have only just plucked up the courage to read the bit about labour - ouch!!

Lizi - I'm just hoping it'll all come naturally when the baby's actually here!  Am I kidding myself d'you think?  I watched the episode of friends the other day where it's rachel's baby shower, and she doesn't know what any of the baby things are for ^laugh^ - that's gonna be me.

Marie - ooh, you've come into some money eh?  Enjoy spending it hun.

Tracey - your trip to the zoo sounds great - can't wait to do stuff like that with our little one.

Hi to anyone I've missed
Love
Wolla
x


----------



## wolla

Thanks for that Tracey
xx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Guess what?!! I REALLY felt the baby move last night!! I was sitting with my feet up on the sofa, reading a book, and all of a sudden, I could just feel this movement low in my tummy.  It went on for a good 5 minutes, and after investigating all options (ie .. was it the cat purring and just vibrating near me     ) I finally realised it was the baby!  It felt like the washing machine was on in my tummy, if that makes sense?! 
I was so excited, and Mark was rubbing my belly today and telling baby to hurry up and start kicking harder so he can feel   

Viv ~ Awww he is GORGEOUS!!  I'm the same as Wolla ~ I want one!   

Tracey ~ Glad all is cleared up with work, I'm very jealous of your zoo trip! Sounds fab! 

Sarah ~ I've been feeling achy yesterday and today, I have to keep on reminding myself its a growth spurt not a bad thing!! 

Debs ~ Oh, many congratulations on the little heartbeat! Its a truely amazing moment, can't wait to see your piccie!  I can't believe it was 11 weeks ago I had my first scan, believe me, it flies by!  

Right, off to lay on sofa to see if baby will kick for me today!  

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - I know exactly what you mean about feeling like the washing machine is on in your tummy - it's amazing isn't it?

Tracey - aww, poor little Max - hope he's feeling better soon

Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

They've lost the order for my pram!!! OH I am so MAD!! They said I came back later and cancelled it because I'd had a bad scan? WHAT?!!! Fortunately I have the order form so I've just scanned it and emailed it to them, but do you think DH can find his credit card receipt?   AGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!
Sorry, needed to vent.

Viv - Daniel looks perfect (and not like he needs any DIY to the head )
Tracy - poor Max, hope he feels better soon.
Marie - movements, Particularly early ones are so exciting!!
Debs - so pleased everything is ok.
Kitty - I just though it was the primary teacher in you!!

love to all,
Lizi.xxx


----------



## AnneD

Well hello girls - doesn't feel like I should really be here because it all seems a tad surreal but I've now got precious cargo aboard too - or so they tell me    I'm on total   but keep thinking someone's going to wake me up!  I've loved popping in here to keep up with how you're all progressing and now I don't feel so naughty   

Loads of love,

Anne x


----------



## Marielou

Oh Anne,

Lovely to see you here posting! Looks like you're in good company too ... Wolla, Kitty, Sarah are I are all due within weeks of each other, and will be the same for you, Debs and Natalie (and hopefully the other girls who are cycling or 2wwing) ~ its lovely to share experiances with each other!

Reading your post reminded me (and Tracey) of the days we got our BFP's ....  

Lizi ~ Can't believe they have lost your pram order!   OMG, its horrible that they say you've cancelled due to a bad scan .. hope you can get things sorted asap  

Wolla ~ Its amazing, isnt it? I imagined it was baby turning over, how I wish my belly was seethrough!

Marie xx[br]Posted on: 30/05/06, 17:00Tracey, it looks like I'm stalking you


----------



## alex28

Oh Anne - im so pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like all that sperm snatching was really worth it!!!!!


----------



## AnneD

Ha ha yep I'd forgotten I'd got that title Alex!  All that sperm snatching has finally paid off


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


anne - im so pleased that you are posting on here too, i still cant beleive it and ive had nearly a week for it to sink in, and marie's right, myself, you and nat will all be due around the same time, i think im due at the end of january going by my scan yesterday.  the nurse thinks im about 5 weeks.

tracey - i hope max gets better soon, when we first went to our clinic last year they did 2 sperm tests, the 1st showed no sperm at all and thats why they asked for a 2nd one and that only showed 4 sperm, but since then we have both changed our diets and ed has been going to the gym at his work every day and practically stopped drinking, dont know if this had anything to do with it though, i think it probably did.

alex - i'd forgotten that anne was the 'sperm snatcher'

marie - OMG  i bet you are so excited, it must be so amazing to feel your baby move.

lizi - i cant beleive they cancelled your order, i hope you will get your pram soon.

viv - daniel is absolutely gorgeous.

wolla -  'a washing machine in your tummy'  is that how it feels?  how wonderful.

nat - how are you honey?  


just wanted to thank you all for the reassuring messages regarding the bleeding, the nurse thought it was implantation bleeding and that would tie in with me being 5 weeks, i had to buy some maternity bras today, i have a pretty ample bosom as it is and im quite sore there just now, they have a sale on in boots if anyone needs anything, i got a pack of 2 reduced from £25 to £12.50 and they are actually quite nice too, i think i'll have to get myself a baby book too, i might try the 'pregnancy for dummies' that wolla said was good.  i cant beleive i need to go back to work tomorrow, ive been on holiday for 3 weeks.


big   to everyone.


xxdebsxx


----------



## sarahjj

Just a quick one as DH is cooking me dinner  

CONGRATULATIONS to Anne & welcome to this thread!        So pleased for you!
It is fantastic to have so many posting on here now - brilliant news! Hard to keep up with you all though!

Hi to everyone. Sorry - will try and catch up later!
Had midwife appointment this morning & heard heartbeat for first time - fantastic!

love Sarah
xx


----------



## sam mn

hello ladies, 
just a quick post to say also got a  . am in total shock as this is our first attempted. really didnt expect it to work. i am a little concerned tho as have been having cramp type pains since sunday. should we be concerned. havent phoned clinic yet will call them tommorrow. anyway hopefully all will be ok.

sam mn
xxx


----------



## LiziBee

[fly]Welcome to AnneD and Sam MN!![/fly]
Can't believe the the sperm snatcher is finally with us for real  Oh, its such good news to have you both here, can't believe what a run of good luck we are having, are we officially on a role?

Finally got the pram issue sorted. (Marie it was the same people you got the moses basket from at the show) I got an apology (too bl***y right) and next day delivery, though as it was after 5pm that it got sorted 'next-day' means Thursday. Feel able to smile again now, funny how such a thing can set me off into a right dive.

Sarah - did it sound like horses or a train? Horses is meant to be a girl, a train for a boy!
Wolla and Marie - wishing you more 'washing machine' type feelings! 
Debs - glad all is OK.

Didn't sleep well last night (lots of hip and back pain) so I'm off for the first nap of the day!
TTFN, Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Anne & Sam - wow, what a week.  Sooo happy to see you both posting over here.  It is great to have other people to chat to who are due around the same time as you - helps you work out what's normal.

Sam - you'll get used to the cramps - it's your uterus stretching and everything moving about to make room for your baby.

Oh, I feel so happy today with all this good news - soon this thread will be bigger than the 'anyone using.......' thread - fab!!

Marie - you'll have to do a list so we can keep track of each other  

Love to everyone
Wolla
x


----------



## wolla

Tracey - you plonker, of course you can stay. How's Max today?
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Tracey - I'll second Wolla's comments! In fact if you don't post we will kidnap you and bring you back!!
L.x


----------



## viviennef

OMG, Anne and Sam, I'm so happy for you both, it's so great to see all this good news here.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Can't seem to get a chance to do personals as it's been so hectic here but I still need my FF fix!

Daniel slept a bit better last night so I feel almost human today. Just posted my birth story on the babydust section. Hope it doesn't put you all off but it's too late for that now  . 

love Viv xxx


----------



## KittyR

Hi girls

Congratulations Anne and Sam, really pleased for you!

Sarah it's lovely when you hear the heartbeat for the first time isn't it - I found it more emotional than the scan!

Viv your story about Jamie trying to drill Daniel's head really made me laugh. Pleased daniel is sleeping well. 

Tracey of course you can post and please can we have more info on the amourous doctor?   

Debs so pleased your scan went well, that's the first milestone ticked off!  It looks like a little breadcrumb pulsating doesn't it!!!  (Well that's what mine looked like anyway). You will not believe how much it has developed and grown when you have your next scan in 6 weeks time - it is really incredible how it can go from blob to baby. 

Great you have felt movement Marielou, mine is a bit on and off, seems to be quite random and I can't seem to persuade it to move when I want! Just so relieved I have my daily doppler fix as my 23 week scan seems like an age away and I am still barely showing. I went into a maternity shop yesterday and said i was 4 & half months and the woman said "crumbs!" which didn't do much for my nerves. Anyway everyone has reassured me that it is quite normal and I am quite tall so I suppose there is lots of room for it to hide!!

What sort of exercise (if any?!) are you all doing? Tried to go for a run on the Bank Hol (I normally run once or twice a week) but found it really hard and needed the loo almost straight away (even though I had just been).  Got home and had a cry (don't really know why, just felt pathetic and frustrated cos I don't want to get too unfit - not that I am some kind of exercise demon I can assure you). So went swimming instead yesterday which which was lovely. I can really recommned it to anyone who hasn't done it yet in pregnancy, as the water completely supports you so you can go as fast or as slow as you want without feeling you are overdoing it/straining muscles etc. 

I am waking up every morning with a sore lower back but it goes away once i am up and about, has anyone else had this? 

My best friend is coming over this afternoon with her one year old who is my godson - he is gorgeous. Went to Tescos this morning at 8.00 for an early shop as I am on half term - it was silent and so quick to get around!!!  The wonders of being a stay at home mum!  Have just cleaned the bathroom and am going to do some hoovering next then will stop and put my feet up. 

have a good day all (now that you have read the fascinating details of my morning!!))     

kxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

I'm off out shopping in a bit, browsing baby bits and buying for DH's birthday! 
Just thought I'd let you all know I've done the list on the 1st page  

Let me know if there needs to be any changes made! 

Ps baby was moving around again last night, and I had some God~awful stretching pains, so think baby is on a growth spurt!

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

wow Kitty - what an exciting morning you're having  .  I totally agree with you about swimming - I've found that it's the only time I'm completely comfortable.  I've been going once a week, but some weeks can only manage about 15 lengths (I used to do 40 lengths, 3 times a week - so get a bit frustrated).  Would love to go to the aquanatal class too, but it's on a Monday lunchtime - so no good for us working mums-to-be.
Enjoy your afternoon with your godson.

Marie - have a good time shopping.  What are you buying DH for his birthday?  Thanks for doing the list.  Oh dear, have just looked at the list and I'm 2nd in line - how scary is that??

Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - not as scary as being first


----------



## wolla




----------



## sam mn

thanks so much ladies for welcoming to the thread. poped in from time to time to catch up on you all as it seem to give me hope. things arent good at the mo. cramps have continued and i started spotting this morning. the clinic reassured me that this can happen and i felt a bit more positvie. cramps have got worse and have come home from work as doubled in agnony and have passed a big clot. gp doesnt think its a viable pregnancy. any advice? feeling really down.

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## wolla

Sam - I'm afraid I don't have any advice for you - I know Marie had a lot of bleeding early on, but don't know if it was the same as you're experiencing now.
Just wanted to give you a  and I really hope that your GP is wrong and that you go on to have a healthy pregnancy.
Take care
Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - sending hugs , why not give your clinic another call?
Lots of love
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


tracey - max is absolutely gorgeous, he's so cute, i love the zoo pic.

sam - hope all goes well with the clinic tomorrow.

marie - hope you enjoyed your shopping trip, thanks for updating the list, but ive just realised that my scan only put me at 5 weeks so i must be due at the end of january (sorry) do you think they will tell me for sure at my next scan on the 12th?  i dont think they will but its nice to think about.

lizzi - OMG you are next, how exciting

wolla - OMG you are second on the list, how exciting.

nat - how are you honey?

kitty - hope you are well.


big hello to everyone.

sorry, still no smileys cos im still at work


xxdebsxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello girls, 

I didnt get back online yesterday, shopping really wore me out, I was home and asleep on the sofa asap! 
Sadly, I got woken by a phone call, one of my close friends, Jo, has been in hospital, fighting for her life with 4th stage cancer.  Sadly, yesterday afternoon, she lost her fight     I knew in my heart it was coming, but I can't believe she's gone, she was only 32 and such a bubbly and bright person.  She had just moved into a bigger house with her hubby.  She told me when I was 5 weeks pg she thought it was back, she was in hospital the next week and its been that quick.  When I went in to see her when I was 9 weeks, she held my hand and told me 'I told you it was back (she had cancer of the womb 2 years ago) , and I told you your baby would be fine' I just knew then she was going to die.    

Sam ~ I'm so sorry you're going through bleeding, it really is so worrying and distressing.  I started spotting at 4.1 weeks, and it lasted a good week, with a day or so of heavy red bleeding, I was so sure we had lost the baby as I was cramping too, just like when I'm on a period, and I kept clutching my belly and saying 'My poor baby' over and over.  However, I was very lucky, it did stop and things continued, despite spotting on and off during 1st tri, including a big red bleed at 10 weeks. 
My sister bled heavy like a period throughout her pregnancy, and my other sister, who is 15 weeks, had heavy red bleeding with clots with this baby, and its fine.  Pregnancy and birth magaizne has a feature on bleeding in pregnancy this month, just a head's up.    I so hope all settles down and everything is ok   

Debs ~ I'll put your EDD down as EDD ? until you know yoiur dates, ok?!  I'm sure they'll give you some idea at your next scan, if not then, at your 12 week scan   

Tracey ~ Max is a stunner  A future husband for my baby girl    (If its a boy, they can be drinking buddies   ) 

Wolla ~ I was looking at some xbox360 games and clothes, but true to form, he doesnt like anything, so I asked about a new mobile, and he doesnt like any new ones    Men! 

Marie xx


----------



## struthie

Marie - I am so sorry to hear about your friend,I have been there so I know how hard it is,big hugs to you honey


----------



## wolla

Marie - sorry to read about your friend - I remember you mentioning her before.  So sad.
Big Hugs 

Sam - hope all goes well today.

Wolla
x


----------



## AnneD

Marie - Oh hunny I'm so sorry to hear about your friend   Thank you for doing the list - very excited to see my name up there  

Sam - Thinking about you today petal and hope everything is okay  

Tracey - aww love your new piccies - what a hunny  

Loads of love,

Anne xxx


----------



## sam mn

thanks again ladies for your welcome but have just got back from GPs and its not good news. now having constant bleeding and heavier. so it looks like an M/C. i will be poping back from time to time as it always makes me feel more postive to hear how you ladies are getting on. and hopefully i will be back over to join you permenantly in the near future.

sam mn
xxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - so very sorry to read your news. Still hoping your GP is wrong. Sending lots of love and hugs 
Marie - so sorry to hear about your friend .
Tracey - I showed DH that photo for the same reason. I think he was quite reassured by it. 
Debs - I've decided it's healthier to be be excited rather than scared but still it is rather   to think I'm next. Your turn too will come!

So my big news it that the buggy has finally arrived - it's so much fun, it's like getting a new car! It's a Graco vivo TS in Earth Mother. It's like the Graco Quattro but not as wide and much lighter (even with the car seat in it's still under 14KG - I've lost more than that on a diet!) plus when it folds up it does so vertically rather than collapsing horizontally so it's hardly taking up any floor space. True it's not a Jane or a pramette but at under £200 for the whole thing (including car seat, rain cover, cosytoes, autobase and apron) it's much more within my price range especially with academic pay dispute is still far from sorted. (At least the uni can't doc maternity pay but DH's wage slip is still going to suffer.  I think DH is very stressed over it all, so am I come to that but given the VC's have awarded themselves an average 26% pay increase how can they offer us less than inflation and expect us to accept it?  )
So just the mattresses left to arrive and we might actually be able to cope with this baby when it comes.
Off to practice my hypnobirth!!
Love and hugs,
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

LiziBee said:


> Off to practice my hypnobirth!!


Qu'est que c'est?


----------



## LiziBee

Its a self hypnosis thing to keep you calm in child birth. I'll PM you the link if you like, though if you ask me the claims for it should be taken with a VERY large pinch of salt!
L.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


lizi - glad you got the pram eventually, i agree with being excited.

marie - im so very sorry about your friend      thanks for updating the list and updating my unknown EDD.

sam - im so sorry   

anne - i know what you mean about seeing your name on the list.


not been very well today, i discovered the other day that if i lay in bed for about 10 minutes after waking in the morning i avoided being sick, so i tried it today but have been sick all afternoon, i was so pleased with myself too, it was very warm in the office today and i dont think that was helping, but luckily we move to a new office on monday, it looks a bit like the big brother house, its all glass and has horrible orange banquette seats in the break areas but it has the most wonderful air conditioning.  im looking forward to a change of scenery.


hope you all are well

xxdebsxx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone

Sam - so sorry    Thinking of you.

Marie - thanks for the list - great to see where we all are!
So very sorry to hear about your friend    So sad.

Deb - hope you are feeling better  

Lizi - pram sounds great   

Anne - how are you feeling??

Viv - hope you are doing OK - kisses for Daniel  

Hi to Wolla, Kitty, Tracey, Alex & everyone else  

Sarah
xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi Sarah - I'm feeling good - quite a few little twinges in there but hopefully everything's okay and it's just my body adjusting.  Had a big clear out of clothes today and realised that quite a few of them don't fit me already    Hmm if only I could use being pg as an excuse but this early in the day it can only be flab     

Deb - hope you're feeling better  

Viv - ooh I keep forgetting to mention - Daniel is sooo gorgeous - sending a big cyber huggle his way  

Lizi - ooh how lovely that the pram has arrived - so exciting.  My mam is already talking about prams and I keep having to tell her to calm down


----------



## KittyR

Have just read through all the posts and will do a proper post tomorrow but Sam was really really sorry to read your posts, it is so unfair when this happens and I hope you are ok, you must be feeling awful. You will be ok, and if this one is not to be you will get pregnant again.  
Thinking of you.    

kxxxxxxxxx


----------



## viviennef

Sam, I'm so sorry, thinking of you  

love Viv xxx


----------



## wolla

Lizi - would be interesting to read the info on hypnobirth if you could pm me - thanks.  Glad your pram arrived at last.  Have you got everything else sorted?

Viv - hope you and Daniel are both doing well xx

Kitty - are you enjoying half term?

Anne - I bet your mum is soooo excited.  Have you told many people yet?  

Deb - aw, sorry you're suffering with m/s - hopefully the aircon in the new office will help.  Have you told anyone at work or are they all wondering why you're looking a bit green?

Marie - how're you?

Sam - hope you're ok 

I think Summer might be arriving at long last - I can definitely see a bit of blue sky outside (although DH is threatening to get the bbq out tonight so we'll probably be in for a thunderstorm!!)

Well, can't believe I'm half way there today - it's gone sooo quickly.  I dreamt last night that I had a bump - only it was kind of stuck out at a funny angle, just under my boobs - when I woke up this morning and looked in the mirror (as I do every morning to check if I look pregnant yet ) I wondered for a minute where my bump had gone  - I'm going slowly mad!!

Wolla
xx


----------



## Marielou

You're halfway Wolla!  

  about your bump dream, I had one just like that at about 13 weeks (wow, doesnt that seem forever away  ) it was like a ridge, I also looked down and wondered where it had gone!!

Sam ~ I am so so sorry to hear your news    I have IM'd you, but don't feel any pressure to message me back hun 

Lizi ~ Could you also PM me about hypnobirth? Sooooo excited you got your pram   are you all ready now? I just took a look at it online, its gorgeous! 
Enjoy wheeling it around like a mad thing with a teddy in it  

Anne ~ The twinges are very normal, I had a lot of them, still do!

Sarah ~ How are you doing?

Vivienne ~ How is life with two little men?

Tracey ~ Hope Max is better 

Debs ~ Sounds like you're really suffering with m/s, are you still happy about it?!  I was so strange, I loved it, even when I felt awful 

I decided to try on some clothes for my friends funeral (makes me  to say that ) but I just know she was laughing at me, I don't have any maternity black trousers, and I know Jo would kill me for buying some especially when I most likely won't wear them. I only have maternity jeans/dress/skirt ~ the dress is kind of suitable, but I don't yet know if its a black do or if they're going for colour. (she was so bubbly) Anyway, I dug out my 'fat' trousers (we all have a pair  ) that are a size 10 (don't kill me) and they are usually huge on me, as they're a size above my normal size, plus they're dorothy perkins, who I think are generous with sizing. Anywho, I got them on (eventually) and they are now snug around my bum, and they were nowhere near to closing on my belly  Oops! Mark stood there all smug and said 'I thought you wasnt showing, Marie?'  Men! 

Marie xx


----------



## KittyR

Morning girlies

I agree with you Wolla it is looking a bit more like summer now. Congrats on your halfway mark!  
I am also dying to look properly pregnant. DH said to me last night 'it's not really like I imagined it, it looks more like a roll than a bump'.  Cheeky b*stard!  Actually we ended up laughing because he is absolutely right. I can feel a bump but there is a fairly thick layer of fat on top, more than I remember having before, yet the scales say I have only put on 4-5 pounds - think it is that the fat is sort of pushed to the surface anyone else found that??  I'm just hoping that the growing bump will spread the fat out so that it ends up feeling firm!!

I have really enjoyed half term, having this week off, but it has gone so quickly!!  I had all these plans to get stuff done and have done very little but feeling the baby move this week was enough for me! 

I am interested in the hypnobirth stuff also - anything to help the pain eh?!

Marie I was sorry to hear you had lost your friend, that sounded really sad. I hope you are ok. 

Sam hope you are ok, still thinking of you.

I am about to go into school to get some work ready for next week. Am hoping I can avoid telling the children (8-9 year olds) until the 23 week scan but reckon some of the mums might guess before then and start the rumours going.  I don't mind adults knowing but I just have this fear of children knowing and then something going wrong and me not being able to cope with childlike questions.  My friend scared me a bit yesterday with a story she had heard recently about a baby born with no eyes!!!!  Apparently the 12 week scan showed water on the brain so they knew there would be some problems and had decided to go ahead with the pregnancy but that would be horrible wouldn't it, to find out at birth. 

Anyway I'm sure nothing like that will happen to us although I'm sure you are all anxious like me....

have a lovely day!  (oh no have just reread my post and that story is a really horrible one to end on!!!  can't think of any jokes to lighten the post, sorrrreeeee!!)

kxx


----------



## sweetcaroline

Congratulations Viv on the safe arrival of Daniel!       A lovely name and he looks soooo sweet.

Anne, have just found out you are pg, congratulations that's fantastic news.       It's so great to see 'the gang' join the Precious Cargo, one by one - there were times when it looked bleak but this thread is so encouraging now.

Sam, I'm so sorry to hear your news.   

love to you all
Caroline xxx


----------



## wolla

Ooo, Kitty - what a lovely story for a Friday afternoon!! that's scared the h£ll out of me. Was it someone your friend knows, or just a 'story' she heard?
My fat has also just kind of spread - I've only actually put on about 2lbs, but was overweight to start with. Like you, I can feel a 'firmness' under the fat, but that's it.

Marie - _*your FAT trousers are a size 10!!! *_ I have really gone off you lady!! Hope you find something to wear to say goodbye to Jo - I'm sure she won't mind, whatever you wear hun 

Hi Caroline - how's Seb doing?


----------



## Colly

Viv - Congratulations on the birth of Daniel . He looks lovely.

                  love Collyx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


marie - yes im suffering with morning sickness, but im so happy about it  , i did meet a friend in the loo yesterday when i was sick and cos she knows im just back from holiday i managed to say that i thought i had caught some kind of sickness bug which she beleived thankfully, i hope you can find something to wear to the funeral.

wolla - i had to tell my supervisor cos i know i dont feel properly well unitll about 12.00 and i had to tell him about tx anyway for time off, my usual supervisor went on a round the world trip in march and will be back on monday, she's also one of my b/f's cos ive been under her for 5 years and has been with me through everything, im so happy that she's coming back on monday but i'll be sorry to loose my stand in cos he's so lovely, funny and he's very laid back comapred to my b/f.  i am also overweight but i can feel my waistline thickening and getting firmer, or maybe its just from the extra ice cream im eating to combat some bad tummy acid.

kitty - thats so sad, ive never heard of a baby being born with no eyes.

viv - daniel is so handsome, a friend of mine brought her 5 week old daughter in to see us yesterday at work and she is just gorgeous, its still hard to beleive that im having one of my own 

lizi -    at marie saying you'll be wheeling around your pram with a teddy in it.

sarah - how are you, are you being sick too?

anne - have you come back to earth yet?

caroline - i agree, its so lovely to see everyone joining this thread.


big   to everyone.


xxdebsxx


----------



## natalie34

Morming All,

Sorry I have been absent this week but we have been off work on annual leave, and computer has been out of action due to decorating.

Marie - I am really sorry to hear about your friend - thinking of you  My EDD is 29th January 07 according to a pregnancy calendar, if you don't mind updating - thanks 

Deb - I'm not really suffering morning sickness just waves during the day that last maybe 10mins, BUT my boobs are horrendous - I cannot lie in bed without them really hurting and I am struggling to fit in my bra. I'm not massive in that dept, but in a t-shirt you can see them spilling over 

Anne - how are you? Managed to sink in yet? It still seems unreal to me at the mo 

Lizi - the pram sounds fab - my mum bought me a magazine down this week and they were doing a feature on all prams, pros and cons - there are some fab ones about - where do you start 

Wolla - cannot believe you are halfway there - many congratulations to you 

Well I have just come back from the GP and I think the whole of the surgery where I live now knows that I am pregnant. The receptionist is not very nice normally and after I came from the doctors, I waited at the desk and asked tyo be booked in for antenatal. She checked the screen and said the midwife was fully booked for the next 2 weeks but I could ring direct - okay I thought until she picked up the phone and shouted at the top of her voice 'do you have the number for the midwife Brenda!' to which the whole surgery looked around. I had to hold DH back - talk about confidentiality!!!

Big hello to Kitty (hope you manage to be able to answer all those questions from your little ones) and to Tracey and to Caroline and to Viv (what a handsome chappie) and to anyone else I have missed (hopefully no-one!)

Much love,

Nat xxx
[br]Posted on: 2/06/06, 10:41Sam - so sorry to hear your news - am thinking of you both.

Take care of yourselves now.

 

Much love,

Nat xxx


----------



## KittyR

Wolla I'm sorry I didn't mean to scare you.....it was a friend of a friend, so not just a 'story' but bear in mind they knew something was up at the 12 week scan, it didn't just suddenly appear without eyes. It is a bit scary though isn't it when you think about the fact that they call the 23 week scan the anomaly scan i.e. they are looking out for bad stuff but hopefully nothing so serious. 

I have been sitting here looking for car insurance quotes for our new Saab estate (how mummy and daddy is that??!!)  letting my flab hang out and the tops of my jeans are digging in and the baby keeps doing little flutter kicks as if to say oi fatty give me some space would you!

I agree Marie, I too was a little shocked to read that your FAT trousers are a size 10  . I am a 14-16 normally, so hoping my child-bearing hips will live up to their name. 

Pleased you're so excited Debs, it is a nice time isn't it! 

Right I am really am off to school now so will you all stop writing distracting messages, I am very important and have work to do.  

kxxx


----------



## Marielou

Oh nooo don't get me wrong on the fat trousers, I'm not saying you're fat if you're a size 10!! I mean that they are just baggy on me ~ Lord knows why, I usually fit 8~10 (I've always been a skinny minnie, which is why my sisters are so delighted I'm pregnant   ) and these are seriously HUGE.  Not any more though   

I love it now this board is so busy!

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - never thought for a minute that you meant anyone over a size 8 is fat - just jealous that you've got size 10 trousers for your fat days and I've got size 20 for my 'thin' days.  

Kitty - oo, how grown up are you with your Saab estate  .  I've been looking at  cars too - we've got a 3 door punto at the moment, so want to change to a 5 door with a bit more bootspace - just got DH to agree to me buying a new (well, 2nd hand) car if he can have a new set of golf clubs.

Nat - great to see you posting over here.  My boobs were really sore for the first few weeks, but then settled down - they don't hurt at all now.

Wolla
x


----------



## going it alone

Hi all.
Sorry for being a stranger. Struggling to get to a computer.
Marie - I can't believe that with a bump your size that you don't think you're showing. Like many others I would kill to even get a leg in a size ten. The last time I was in aything with a ten on the label I think it meant aged ten! I can't wait until I have a bump instead of flab. I'm sure I'm beginning to imagine a low lying one. Though with there being two in there I think that the novelty will soon wear off!

As for me I've had an estate for a couple of years now - Nothing to do with kids, just an arthritic dog that couldn't get in a saloon car! Since then she's been on new tablets and is bounding around like a two year old. Mind you at least it'll come in handy now.

Kitty - Like you I can't believe half term came and went so quickly. I went into school today as well. It helped to leave my work there and then I could relax when I was at home. I don't know when I'll tell my kids. They're year four and five but have special needs so they could ask all sorts of questions. They're also so physical that I keep having to tell them that I've got a poorly back to stop them climbing over me. I am professional really!

Natalie - Like you I'm not suffereing morning sickness yet had to buy new bras quite early on. The soreness went off at about eight weeks, unless I prod them off course.

It seems great to se Deb, AnneD and Natalie on this board as well.


Big Hugs to everyone I've missed.

Love Sam xx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi everyone - yes looks like summer is finally arriving  

Wolla - congratulations - past the halfway stage now  

Sam - glad you had a nice half term break  

Marie - hope the funeral goes OK for you   and you find something to wear - as Wolla said thuogh - I'm sure your friend wouldn't mind whatever.  

Kitty - glad you had a nice half term too. It must be great to feel the baby moving. I haven't felt anything yet - hopefully I will soon!

Nat -   to receptionist at your surgery! Hope you are feeling OK.  

Deb - hope your morning sickness is not too bad. I only had a few days of nausea & sickness - but like you was soooo pleased about it!!!!  

Anne - hope you are feeling OK.

Lizi - where did you get your pram? We've been out looking, but there is just too much choice we don't know what to go for!

Viv - hugs to Daniel  

Hi to everyone else

Sarah
xx


----------



## KittyR

Hi girls

Isn't it a lovely day!  DH got up brigt and early (6.30!) to go for a swim and bike ride (he does triathlons) so I stayed in bed for another hour then had a little early morning doppler listen  then I went outside and mowed the lawn and cleared the garden, it's only tiny so you can achieve a lot in 2 hours!  Sister in law plus brood are coming today so we're going to have a BBQ. 

There are suddenly so many of us on here, itr's great!  

Viv hope you're managing ok and everything is going well.  I expect you won't get to see much of the sun until Daniel is a bit bigger or maybe you will? 

Sam pleased to see another teacher on here, that makes three of us I think. Mine are year 3 & 4 so a bit younger but I agree special needs makes it a bit trickier. If mine say anything I am going to resort to the "that's not the sort of question to ask a teacher" line until I have had my 23 week scan. I think the baby has had a growth spurt this week as I really am struggling to hold my tummy in now, I think the top of the uterus is in line with my tummy button.  How exciting that you are having twins, have your school been supportive with your treatment etc? 

A little personal question for you all....those of you who are still partaking in   or even if you're not (!) have you noticed that after the big O your uterus goes very hard and taut? I couldn't believe it the first time but another pregnant friend mentioned it also and I have since read about it in a book, apparently it is perfectly safe but it is really quite weird. It really helps you to feel where the uterus starts and ends, under your skin if you see what I mean, it goes all well defined for a few minutes. 

Enough of that!!

Sarah you will feel your baby kicking soon but it really varies I think - you may have felt it already but didn't realise what it was, the  best way I can describe it is like a single pulse beat against your tummy, or a bubble of wind escaping inside you - it feels so similar sometimes I am not sure. But it gradually gets more recognisable I think.  

Wolla car vs golf clubs sounds like a good deal. You def need a 5 door car for lifting the baby in and out I think. 

Hello to Deb, Anne, Nat, Marie, Lizi, Tracey, hope you're having a good weekend. 

Kxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Its lovely today!    Don't you just love having washing on the line ~ or is that just me and I'm sad?!   

We went to an NCT sale today, well worth it, I got some Tots Bots cloth nappies for £1.50 each (!), loads of clothes, from Gap, Next etc for £1~£2, a winnie the pooh sleeping bag for £4 and an over the bath baby babth for £3, good as new! Also got a Fisher Price Kick and Play Piano for just £2.50, I spent ages playing with it   

Kitty ~ Enjoy your BBQ today, it certainly is the weather for it! Its days like today I wish DH wasnt a chef, so we could have one on a weekend! 

Sarah ~ I found choosing a pram hard but easy    I really like traditional prams etc so baby can lay down, I didnt want one where baby would be laying in a car seat, (but those are really good, both my sisters had them and loved them)  so that narrowed it down.  I liked the Loola, it is expensive but I still liked it   but I've had my eye on a Pramette for ages and ages and ages (I even cried when my sister bought one   ) so now I have the mind boggling task of choosing which fabric    Just when you think you had it in the bag!    Have you seen any that catch your eye?

Sam ~ I think with the bump, its that I'm in denial!    I caught sight of myself today and thought I was looking big, but then other times, I don't think I look big at all   There was a lady at the NCT sale today, who was HUGE, about 8 months gone, I just can't imagine being that big! (Bet Lizi can   ) 

Wolla ~ I've got a 3~door as well, but mine's a fiesta, we're looking into getting a 2nd car, a 5 door Corsa, or an Astra.    My sister coped with a 3 door until Hayley went into the next stage car seat, then she gave in and bought a 5 door! I'm thinking if I have the fiesta (been thinking about getitng me a car for ages anyway) then it'll only be me and baby in it anyway, if we're out as a family, it'll be in the 5 door.  Oh yes, and I don't have an air bag fitted in the passanger side, so that helps!  Have you got any idea of the car you want?  Good idea with the golf club trade in!  

Nat ~ My Dr#s receptionist did the same thing to me .... I'm ashamed to say I turned round beaming, but noone was looking or caring    But you're right, its not very confidential, is it?!  Poor you with the sore boobs, mine are like Wolla's (well, not identical or nothing   ) I mean, they don't hurt anymore!!

Deb30 ~ I love icecream right now too! Actually, my big craving is apple anything, with a particular fave being apple crumble and Carte Dor Spagnolia ice cream    Mmmmmm! (I'm actually cooking an apple crumble now   ) 

Love to all,
Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Had a busy day with an 'all day' NCT class. Really pooped now so no personals, will dig out the selfhypnosis link later and PM it to people - please do take the claims on the website with a VERY large pinch of salt, I think perhaps it raises expectations somewhat. (And for those who went to the baby show, I got it from the big stand with black reclining chair directly between the entrance and the restaurant)
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


tracey - hope you feel better soon sweetie.

marie - yum yum, apple crumble and ice cream, i love strawberry sauce with my vanilla ice cream, do you think its safe to have baileys ice cream?  i dont think theres a lot of baileys in it but i love it but havent had any since last week when we found out.

wolla - hope you are well.

viv - hope you are well and not too sleep deprived.

kitty - hope you enjoyed the BBQ.

sarah - i was quite sick today,  we went into town and i had to go into mothercare to be sick cos i know they have a loo and it was only about a 1 minute walk from where we were, i find that i can be sick on demand now, but while we were there we had a quick look at the prams and i was telling d/h that i liked the bubaboo chameleon, the stokke explory, the quinny buzz and the mutsy urban rider, so we had a little try of them and he liked the stokke one but its a bit strange looking, ive now gone off the quinny one cos almost everyone i saw today with a baby had one, theres just too much choice.

sam - hope you are well.


big   to everyone.


xxdebsxx


----------



## natalie34

Morning All,

What a beautiful day again   

Had a little bit of a scare yesterday - when I wipped there was the tiniest bit of pinky blood in a bit of mucus and I totally flipped - have had nothing since, so assume it is okay. Had no spotting in 2ww, so this was a bit of a shock.

I know spotting can be okay (I have had no pains etc) but as it was my first I panicked and ended up sitting on the sofa all day.

Deb - sounds like you have been doing your homework on prams alraedy - I will have to come to you for advice  

Marie - I have a Ford KA which I adnit we said if ever we got pregnant we would change, as whilst I love it for me, it is small and I think I would struggle. I told DH I would like a BMW X5  - yeah right in my wildest dreams - well we can have them eh?

M&D have just pulled up (D helping out with the decorating) so will pop back later.

Love to you all,

Nat xxxx


----------



## sarahjj

Hi - hope you are all enjoying this lovely sunny weekend. 

Nat - hope you are OK. As Tracey said, a little spotting is very common. 

Deb - hope your sickness isn't too bad today. Thats quite a skill you have - sickness on demand   Great that you had a good look at the prams yesterday.

Lizi - how was your NCT class? Would you recommend these? I've booked onto the antenatal classes at my doctors surgery which are 3 x 2hr classes from 30 wks. I'd be interested in the selfhypnosis link too - thanks!

Tracey - hope that you are feeling better today  

Marie - sounds like you did really well at the NCT sale. I'll have to look out if there are any in my area. 
I like the traditional style prams too but I am not sure that even those that fold up would fit in my car - I've got a little Yaris & the boot is not very big  

Hi to Kitty, Sam, Wolla, Viv, Anne & everyone else  

I'm off to enjoy the sunshine at a friends bbq too now.

love Sarah
xx


----------



## Marielou

Sarah ~ Lucky you, I love Yaris'! My friend had one, I loved crusing around in it    My SIL has one now, I didnt even think about getting one, but I bet they're out of my price range   

Lizi ~ I'd love to go to NCT classes, but there are none in my area    Oh yes, have you joined the NCT?  I keep thinking about it, I did ask at the NCT sale, but they told me I'd get a list of coffee mornings in my area, which I would love to go to ... but I don't want to pay £36 for a list    Plus, I'm concerned if there is no antenatal, there is no coffee mornings, but we shall see. 
I know the stall you mean at the babyshow!

Natalie ~ Spotting is terryfying in pregnancy, I had it on and off until 11 weeks, and I honestly never thought I'd get through it.  I think you did the sensible thing, in having a rest, if it gets heavier do let your Dr/hospital know ~ are you getting an early scan?  I've been meaning to ask you that for ages!!   I'm sure all will be fine   

Deb ~ Re: Baileys Ice cream, I'm not sure how much Baileys there is in it, but they do recommend you don't drink for the 1st trimester, but its totally your choice.    I do recall mum and I finishing off nearly a whole tub of that icecream once, leaving the remains on the floor as we watched a film, and the cat drinking some and getting drunk    

Tracey ~ Poor you, feeling ill again  I'd ring the receptionist toimorrow, see if your referral appt is anytime soon    

I am feeling SO big today    I have noticed this weekend that when I look down, all I can see is this round belly, so something is definatly going on, and I love rubbing my belly ~ does everyone else do this too?  I'm sure I'd have to list it under 'hobbies' now  

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marielou said:


> I love rubbing my belly ~ does everyone else do this too?


I do!! On a weekend I have trouble getting out of bed (especially if DH is at work), cos I just lay there for hours rubbing my tummy. I've found when I wake up, my belly seems to be a funny shape - like the baby is all over at one side and sticking out a bit.
Felt some proper kicks last night when I was lying in bed - I love it!!
Marie - I'm the same when I go for my m/w appts, I always say in a very loud voice "I'M HERE TO SEE THE MIDWIFE!!", just in case anyone's listening .

Nat - I had a bit of spotting at 6 wks, and then again at 10wks - just like you've described - a pinkish tinge. Like Marie says, if it gets any heavier, or you get any pain with it, call the hospital - but lots of people have it, and it's usually nothing to worry about.

Tracey - sorry you're feeling poorly again x

Deb, Sam, Kitty, Sarah, Lizi, Viv - 

TTFN
Wolla
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi everyone,

Daniel is asleep just now so I thought I'd try and catch up a bit.

Wolla, can't believe you're half way there now. Are you getting a scan soon?

Marie, I always loved rubbing my belly as well, it's so hard to imagine there's a little person just at the other side!

Natalie, hope the spotting has settled down now. As the others have said, it's very common in pregnancy. I had some at 14 weeks with Jamie and I was terrified but everything was fine.

Deb, that's quite a talent being sick on demand! Have you been into the Glasgow pram centre yet? It's so hard to decide what pram to go for. We got ours from there and they held it for us until Jamie was born.

Lizi, selfhypnosis for labour sounds interesting, wish I'd known about that although I think the only hypnosis that would work is if you could completely knock yourself out!

Tracey, hope you feel better soon.

Hi to Sarah, Kitty and everyone else.

Daniel has now woken up, typical! Things have been very hectic here. We're sleeping in shifts. I'm having to go to bed at 8pm and Jason keeps Daniel downstairs unitl 11pm then brings him up then I'm on duty the rest of the night then Jason gets up at 6am and takes Daniel downstairs so I can sleep in till 9am. I'm taping big brother then watching it during the night while I'm feeding Daniel. Can't wait till he's on solids!

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello everyone,

Made the mistake of going out in wedges, now my legs are killing me! Must remember to buy some flat sandal type things! 

Viv ~ You're right, it is hard to believe there is a baby in there!  Sounds like things are very hectic in your house right now, how has Jamie taken to Daniel?

Wolla ~ Oh, the proper kicks are so lovely, arnt they?!!! I don't think you can explain to anyone just how lovely they are    

I felt my first proper kicks last night! I was on the phone to mum, chatting away as ever   and all of a sudden, I felt a real KICK, which was amazing.  I screamed to my mum, then started laughing, then lay there waiting for it to happen again.  It kicked, this time really hard, and I started laughing really really hard   and then it kicked twice more.  It really was amazing, I then started crying, all hormonal thinking this was a feeling I thought I'd never ever feel.  As long as I live, I'll never forget how lovely it was!

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Phew, that was a long clinic! 10am appointment and I didn't get out until 2pm! No mention of the c-section, I think the cons was so busy he was just avoiding difficult conversations! Anyway I'm happy about that. BP up but still within normal parameters and urine dips all OK. He said that the baby's head was at the rim of the pelvis - I take it this better than 'free' (which is what he's always said before) but not exactly engaged? Back again in next Monday....

Re NCT I think the classes have been very helpful but they do vary from teacher to teacher and in format. For example mine have been 5x2hour sessions just for the mums plus 1x6hour session for couples, where as I think my sister did 5x3hour sessions for couples, she did lots of sitting on beanbags breathing and we've not touched on that but have done relaxation techniques and how to change a nappy etc. I've not joined up to NCT though, but my main reason for that is I know lots of the local committee and I know I will be pressured into serving on that as well and quite frankly I don't have the time!

As so many have asked about the selfhypnosis stuff I'll post the link here
http://www.natalhypnotherapy.com/ also have a look at http://www.solitudes.com/ because it uses some of their music.
Please note that these are external web link. Fertility friends cannot accept any responsibility for its contents. Posting of this link does not imply that FF support or condone the views expressed.
Like I said, take the claims with a very large pinch of salt.

Nat - I'm sure it will all be fine, but if you are at all concerned contact your midwife.
Marie - you think that was a strong kick?   Oh, you wait until the final weeks!!! Oh and loads of my mat clothes came secondhand and they are all quite 'bobbled' over the bump area (but no where else) so I think everyone must bump rub!
Viv - hope he settles down to a quiet pattern soon!!
Wolla - congrats on getting half way!
Debs - I think the stoke looks fab but the shopping basket space is so small!! The big basket on mine is fab (or at least I think it will be) it was that, the light weight and the fact it would fit in the boot of my car (a Punto, which must be about the same size as a Yaris) that really swung it for me. Agree with Tracy that the Glasgow pram centre seems to have the best deals (even though they did stuff up my order!) but it's worth going to M'care and other places too first, to check they would actually fit in your car.

OK, I think it's mid afternoon nap time so no more personals for now, apologies and hugs for everyone I missed.
lots of love
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Cheers for the link Lizi ~ and ok ok the kicks were clearly not that hard    but it was the hardest I've ever felt!!    One of them felt like s/he was kicking off the side of my belly and floating back down again ... do the kicks hurt when they get big? 

Blimey for the long appt time, I had that with my consultant appt at 12 weeks, waitied about 3 hours    ~ I still think yuo're expecting a boy!

Marie xx


----------



## natalie34

Thanks for all your messages of encouragement - no spotting since thank goodness.

First day back to work after a week's annual leave, so very tired but I did manage to track down the midwife eventually and I have an appt with her on Wednesday morning to get things going.

Sorry its a short one but I am sat here in my PJs and I need a lie down   

Love to everyone as always  

Nat xx


----------



## sam mn

hi ladies,

just wanted to thanks yet again for all your support. will be starting treatment again in july, going for another natural diui as it nearly worked first time. so hoping i will be joining you all again soon.

sam mn
xxxxxx


----------



## sarahjj

Sam mn - all the very best for July        

Nat - glad there has been no more spotting. Take care of yourself  

Lizi - thanks for the link - will check it out!   to long wait for appointment. 

Marie - wow real kicks!!! Must be fantastic - I can't wait til I have them too!

Viv - hope the nightshifts are not too exhausting for you   love to Daniel  

Wolla - yes - I love to rub my tummy too!! I still can't really believe there is a baby there!!

Hi to Kitty, Sam, Wolla, Anne, Tracey, Debs & everyone else .

Bought some maternity clothes in mothercare today - there is a sale on at the moment with maternity clothes at buy 1 get 1 half price! I think I'll be wearing them pretty soon too as most of my normal clothes are too tight, though there isn't really an obvious bump yet. 

Sarah
xx


----------



## nismat

Hi all, I know that I'm not on this thread yet ( ), but hope to be very soon! Anyway, I've got a question for you about flying in early pregnancy? Are there any indications against it, or do you think it's mainly down to how you feel about it? The reason I'm asking is that we are thinking of trying to get a couple of weeks in the sun (Greece or Portugal) in early July, before the school holidays start, and if we go then, it will be only a week or so after I've found out that I'm pregnant from the IVF. 

Thoughts please! 
Tamsin


----------



## wolla

Sam - good luck for July  

Nat - glad you've had no more spotting.  Wow - you've got m/w appt so soon - well done.  Are you having an early scan?

Marie - mine always starts kicking as soon as I get into bed - I think I wake him up as I tending to have a coughing fit every night  after cleaning my teeth now  - it's lovely though cos I can just lie in bed feeling him wriggling about.

Lizi - thanks for the link.

Viv - sounds very tiring - has Jason taken time off work to help out?  Bigs hugs for Daniel xx

Sarah - oo, must go and check out mothercare's sale at lunchtime.  There were some lovely trousers in there that I saw a few weeks ago, but quite pricey - might treat myself.

Have got a banging headache this morning - hardly got any sleep last night, and when I did sleep I was having nightmares about my scan tomorrow - kept dreaming that I had this self-scanning machine, and we could see the baby but it wasn't moving and DH kept saying 'it doesn't look right' over and over again - then we got the doppler out, and couldn't find a heartbeat!!  I'm nearly in tears now just thinking about it - it was really awful.
Hope everyone else is having a better day!!

Wolla xx

Tamsin - just seen your post.  REally hope you will be joining us soon!  As for flying, I'm sure they say it's perfectly safe in your first tri - after all, how many women fly at that stage and have no idea that they're even pregnant?  I know Kitty flew not long after her BFP, and I'm sure others have - all down to personal choice in the end though - whatever you feel comfortable with.  
Lets hope it IS a dilemma you have to face eh?   
W xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


tamsin - i flew and didnt even know i was pregnant and was totally fine.

wolla - try not to worry, its only a dream, good luck for tomorrow.

nat - glad you got a midwife appt so soon, it will put your mind at ease, look at all of the bleeding ive had, 4 times now and everything is fine.

sarah - they have some lovely things in mothercare, i had a wee look the other day when i was in being sick.

sam - hope you'll be joining us again soon.

lizi - almost everyone i know has got their pram and nursery things from the glasgow pram centre because they seem to be cheaper than mamas and papas for their things, but thats probably because we live in glasgow, will take a trip in eventually but it wont be for a few months yet.

viv - i will take a trip in to the pram centre at some point but not for a while yet, my SIL said its just fab, ive always had some idea of how i want my nursery to look and what kind of pram i want, i've had a long time to think about it.

marie - wow, that must so amazing to feel your baby kick.


big   to everyone.

xxdebsxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

I am SO tired today, I didnt get much sleep last night, but slept in until 10am   and I think I'll be off early to be tonight!  A friend rang me yesterday, havent seen her in a year as she moved to Orkney and she's back for a week, so we're going shopping tomorrow, can't wait to see her! 

Oh yes, keep meaning to mention ... re the boots vouchers, I rang boots careline up to ask where mine were, as I've been waiting 8 weeks now, apparently the computer had lost my details     ~ I wasnt suprised as I've heard so much about them losing details, its quite bad really! Anyway, the guy was really nice, filled out the details for me and assured me it had gone through, and he has credited my advantage card with 200 points to say sorry!    My advice ~ forget about joining instore or online, try ringing instead! 

Debs ~ Lucky you living so close to the Glasgow pram centre ~ we had our Moses basket from there, Mamas and Papa's nearly half price at the baby show.  I keep on meaning to go on their website! 

Wolla ~ I can't wait until baby starts kicking more, I tend to feel mine at around 9pm, I think he recognizes the BB theme tune    

Tamsin ~ I've replied on your thread  

Sarah ~ Thanks for the heads up on the mothercare sale, I think I'll pop in there on thursday  

Nat ~ Enjoy the MW appt tomorrow, it feels SO surreal! 

Marie xx


----------



## nismat

Thanks for your replies re: the flying girls, I think we'll definitely be booking our hols abroad. Bring on the sunshine (and the BFP of course!)


----------



## sarahjj

Tracey - hope you are feeling better soon   Love to Max  

Marie - hope you had a good rest & are feelnig OK. Hope your Boots vouchers arrive soon   Have a good shop on Thursday - I've had my first day today of wearing maternity clothes - a lovely blue skirt I got in Mothercare yesterday. I think I am maybe starting to look a bit pregnant when I wear it!!

Wolla - good luck for your scan tomorrow    Hope your head is better now and you don't have more nightmares. I am sure everything will be fine. Are you finding out the sex tomorrow?? Very exciting!

Tamsin - hope you will be joining us soon. Enjoy planning your holiday - sounds fab!!

love to everyone else

Sarah
xx


----------



## Marielou

Morning,

I've been awake since 5am with pesky kittens!    They start crying, and then L ola started 'talking' to them, and then its like a bl**dy catcall in the bedroom   I have considered putting them in another room, but our male cat is being beaten up by L ola if he so much comes within 100 miles of L ola so we keep them close to keep a beady eye! 
Alex ~ if you're reading this, is Poppy still being overprotective?  L ola still won't allow us to hold them   although we do   and won't allow them out of their box yet, although they'd love to go and play! 

Sarah ~ How exciting for you, wearing your maternity clothes!!    I love checking in mirrors to see if I look pregnant!! 

Tracey ~ Sorry I missed you on MSN last night, I was having a nap and chatting on the phone so didnt see your message until you went offline    Have you got the results of your blood test back yet hun?   at Max shouting for bob every morning! 

I'm off out with my friend today, I'm so excited, I hope she mentions my bump!    
Oh yes, my special big girl Niece Hayley is 3 tomorrow, I can't believe it!!!!

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - the kittens are giving you practice for when the baby arrives, keeping you up at night.  Have a lovely day with your friend.

Sarah - hurrah, for looking pregnant in your new skirt.  I had a look at the mothercare stuff yesterday lunchtime - but only ended up with 2 t-shirts - I just couldn't decide what to get  

Tracey - hope you're feeling a bit better.  Max sounds soooo sweet.

Have seen a cot I really like on the Glasgow pram centre website (had to go check it out as everyone seems to be talking about it!!) - the prices are really good aren't they - and free delivery - cool.

Looking forward to my scan - 2pm today - will post a piccie as soon as I can.

Hi to Deb, Kitty, Nat, Anne, Lizi (so many of us now, I'm sure I've missed some out .

Wolla
xx

ps - ever since I had that awful dream the other night, bubba's been kicking away at regular intervals - it's like he's saying 'don't worry mummy, I'm ok'


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


wolla - a friend of mine decorated her nursery in one of the mamas and papas designs and it was cheaper to buy it from the pram centre than from the m&p store we have in glasgow, even their furniture was cheaper.

marie - have a fab day with your friend.

tracey - hope you are feeling better.

nat - hope you are well.

sarah -  i bet you look fab in your new maternity clothes.

viv - hope daniel and jamie are well.


havent been doing too well lately, have been really sick and had some more bleeding this morning but i rang the EPAS and described it to them and they said that it was totally normall and i should see a huge difference at my scan on monday from the one i had last week, i didnt sleep very well last nite and when i did manage to sleep i had a dream that i had a m/c and i couldnt get pregnant again, so ive come home from work and am gonna have a few days off to relax.

big   to everyone.

xdebsx


----------



## wolla

Aw Deb - sorry you're having a rough time at the moment.  Remember, the sickness is a good sign - and if the nurses had been worried about the bleeding, they would've said so.  Hang on in there til Monday - you will be sooo amazed by the difference from your last scan.  Hwo many weeks are you now?
Good idea to take some time out to relax (and make the most of the lovely weather).
Big hugs for you hun
Wolla
x


----------



## DiamondDiva

hi everyone.


wolla - im 6.2, will be 7 at the scan, am having the rest of the week off work and will go back on monday, d.h came home from work this morning too and is supposed to be working but hes just sitting watching tv and looking after me.


xdebsx


----------



## wolla

Where is everyone today?
Just got back from scan - everything's ok - all the right number of everything and all in the right place.  Took a while cos he was wriggling around all over, and kicking me like mad.
I decided a few days ago that I didn't want to know the sex, so much to DH's disappointment I said 'no thanks' when she asked.  Somehow I didn't feel that the whole experience would be the same without the big declaration of 'it's a boy/girl' at the end of it - does that make sense. (and my mum is so pleased that we didn't find out - although I did wind her up at first and told her we were having a boy )
Will try and scan the photo in tonight.
Hope everyone's well, and enjoying the lovely weather.
Deb - hope DH is still looking after you x

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Wolla ~ When I saw you saying 'he' I thought you were going to say it was a boy!   You tease!! I totally understand what you're saying re: fidnign out the sex, thats why Mark and I are keeping it a suprise too    I really want to hear Mark say 'Its a boy/girl!!' when baby arrives, and for me, nothing beat having my sister's ring me from the labour ward to tell me that I had Nieces not Nephews!    
I can't wait to see your photos, was it as amazing as the 12 week scan? 

Debs ~ If it helps, I had a lot of bleeding, and also had dreams that I had lost the baby  they're horrible but remember its your fears not reality.  

I had a lovely time with my friend, I've missed her so much.  She said I was huge (so now she's my best friend   ) and I must admit this past few days bump has grown again.  Oh yes, I caught sight of another pregnant woman, around 6+ months, eyeing up my bump today, I was very pleased!  
I finally got Mark's pressies, some ordered online (someboring chip or addon things for one of his many computes xbox/nintendoDS thingimebobbies) , plus a few tops, some sunglasses (Oakley) and a new wallet, so I'm happy. 

Right, I'm off to have a shower, we're having a BBQ with friends tonight and I am smelly   

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - i was eyeing up all the bumps in the waiting room today - all different shapes and sizes!!  Aww, that's lovely that your friend said you were huge - I met up with a friend the other day who I hadn't seen since I was about 5 weeks, and she told me I looked like I'd lost weight (usually music to my ears, but not now!!).  The only person who tells my I look pg is my mum, and I know that's only cos she knows how much I want a bump.

It was amazing in a different way to the earlier scan - it really looks like a proper baby in there now, and the way he was moving around and putting his hand up to his mouth and stuff - wow!!

Enjoy your bbq.
xx


----------



## KittyR

Hello everyone

oooh very exciting wolla that you've had your scan. you had me believeing it was a boy as well when you said 'he'!  That's lovely that everything is looking good. 

Debs as the others have said you should take your cue from the nurses, I got in a right flap between scans at 6 and 8 weeks and had no reason to - but at the same time it is a worrying time, we have all been there and I bet no one on this thread would say that they were completely laid back and assumed everything would go fine. We're so used to 'failure' that it is hard to be positive and optimistic but i am finding I am more so than at the start, so it will get better and hopefully so will your dreams.  

It's weird I have a definite bump now, it sort of sprang from nowhere, last week i felt i just looked rather fat and now there is no doubt but people who didn't know me wouldn't be sure, they might think i just had a bit of a paunch. But it has a pregnany shape to it. i am dying for my next scan. not until 23 & half weeks - seems so long since the last one. We are still planning to find out the sex. 

We went buggy browsing at the weekend and were quite impressed with the Jane as it' s the only one you can have as a flat car seat (did you know they're not supposed to lie in normal car seats for more than 2 hours at a stretch?).  We do quite a lot of travelling and driving so we are probably going to  get that.  No Pram Centre in London (although if anyone knows of one let me know!!) 

Still very faint kicking, nothing very obvious like yours Wolla!

Hello to everyone else - i am going to try to look for a holiday in Ireland for August. 

kxxxx

(PS NONE of you answered my question about your uterus going hard after orgasm - did i offend!!! )


----------



## sarahjj

Wolla - great news on your scan    Sounds really amazing. 

Kitty - of course you haven't offended   Sorry - unfortunately I just can't answer either way as no    for me for months   ( was advised not to for the first few weeks, and haven't wanted to risk anything since, though I'm sure it would be fine now). Just lots of nice kisses and cuddles  

Debs - hope you are feeling OK. I am sure you will be reasssured at your next scan on Monday. Put your feet up and take it easy for the next few days.

Marie - enjoy your bbq. Glad your shopping trip and seeing your friend went well. 

love to everyone else
Sarah
xx


----------



## wolla

Kitty - I'm sure it'd take a lot more than that to offend anyone on here - same reason as Sarah for me - no nooky = no Big 'O' (hmm, well - maybe once a couple of weeks ago, but we won't go into that  )

Sooo - this is my baby (on the left!) Sorry for confusing you all by calling him 'he' - from the beginning I've just had a feeling that I'm having a boy, and don't like saying 'it' anyway so he's a 'he' IYKWIM  



Love
Wolla


----------



## Marielou

Oh Wolla ~ What a lovely piccie!!!! Oh wow, I can't wait for mine ~ 11 days to go!!  

I always call my baby 'he' too, I also have a boy feeling 

Kitty ~ Nooo you didnt offend at all! You'd have to do more than that to offend  I know a lot of girls on the 2nd tri thread were talking about sex, most of them to say they were not having it  but a few were discussing the hard uterus thing ~ maybe read/ask there? 

Right, need to go get some mat bra's from M'care, DH is standing by the door sighing  so better go!

Marie xx[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 10:01This way to your new home ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59902.0.html

This thread will now be locked


----------

